# La fine un nuovo inizio



## orchidea (9 Dicembre 2011)

Salve a tutti,
eccomi qui di nuovo per sfogarmi, chi vorrà leggerà chi vorrà risponderà...
La mia storia ormai dopo un anno la conoscete....
E' giunta all'ennesima fine....
Con la definizione che io sono una persona schifosa, che faccio schifo come anima e come mente.
Perchè non ho saputo aspettare (ma non mi pareva che fosse mai stato chiaro che avrebbe lasciato la moglie, e tanto meno che voleva qualcosaa di serio con me), perhcè ho gettato merda sul nostro rapporto (io chiedevo che si comportasse da amico perchè io da amante non ci riuscivo) che l'ho abbandonato nel suo periodo peggiore con un suo dolore interno profondissimo (ha lasciato la moglie, ma si vedono come prima) quando io ho subito due interventi devastanti specie per una donna, non sono riuscita ahime a stragli accanto, dopo che io ho subito un intervento di 9 ore ed un secondo intervento di 5 ore a distanza di 5 mesi....
Perchè io persona schifosa, ringhiavo ogni volta che lui mi diceva ti voglio bene, mi manchi se sempre nei miei pensieri ma a fatti non si è mai comportato così, perchè io chiedevo un abbraccio e lui invece tirava fuori il suo coso...
Certo dopo un isterectomia si ha bisogno di questo, si ha bisogno di parole e non fatti....
Forse ho sbagliato tutto, forse no, non lo so, i miei amici non mi ritengonno schifosa, e certo che io in questo periodo non posso essere di aiuto a nessuno, e non ho voglia di sentirmi in colpa se ho urlato, avrei voluto chiarezza... ma gli uomini, o almeno la maggior parte di essi non sono chiari..
mettono alla prova, se sei cosi allora out...
Bhe mi spiace, non essere stata ciò che lui voleva... mi spiace che egoisticamente ho pensato a come sono stata trattata e non ai suoi motivi, mi spiace che mi sono operata due volte in 5 mesi, mi spiace che ho una vita di merda e ringhio come un cane abbandonato e ferito dalle botte della vita..
Ma mi chiedo ci voleva tanto dimostrarmi il bene?
Ci voleva tanto essermi semplicmente amico invece di mandare sms a sfondo sessuale o se io lo abbraciavo lui metteva le mie mani li?
Ci voleva tanto capire che io stavo male per tutto?
Che se mi si dice ti voglio un bene infinito uno spera che lo dimostri invece che ritenere tutto quanto più importante?
Io sono stata accusata di ferire l'animo delle persone...
ma certo lui non mi ha preso in giro...... mah...
scusate lo sfogo


----------



## UltimoSangre (9 Dicembre 2011)

Appena riesco vado a rileggere la tua discussione,
però ti mando un forte abbraccio virtuale.

E ricorda, gli uomini non sono tutte delle merde, così come le donne non sono tutte troie.
Le persone sanno essere delle merde, indipendentemente dal sesso.

Ti dico solo di cercare di non fare tue le parole che hai ricevuto... 
Tu non sei così.

Ti auguro ogni bene, davvero.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> eccomi qui di nuovo per sfogarmi, chi vorrà leggerà chi vorrà risponderà...
> La mia storia ormai dopo un anno la conoscete....
> E' giunta all'ennesima fine....
> ...



Ciao .
Il mio più grande segno di vicinanza. Sei una donna grande!!!!
Lui ti ha ferito vedendosi ancora con la ex: al patibolo!
Tu....senza utero non sei meno donna di chi ha ancora quell'organo che una volta al mese ti costringe ai pannolini!

Tu hai avuto forza e coraggio sei una grande!


----------



## Sabina_ (9 Dicembre 2011)

Orchidea, credo sia giunta l'ora di escludere definitivamente dalla tua vita quest'uomo: non e' in grado di essere amico, ne' compagno ne' amante. Sicuramente quello di cui hai bisogno adesso lo puoi avere da altre persone, amici veri che danno senza aspettarsi altro in cambio.


----------



## Flavia (9 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao Orchidea,
la tua storia mi ricorda molto la mia.
Mi chiedo se hanno un copione di battute da recitare a memoria all'occorenza.
So quanto è brutto sentirsi dire certe cose, specialmente se a pronunciare certe parole è una persona che ti sta a cuore, e per la quale provi un sentimento.
La vita ti ha riservato delle brutte prove, ma da quello che leggo sei una donna forte hai affrontato situazioni difficili, e sei qua a parlarne.
Ti faccio tanti auguri per la tua salute, e ti abbraccio ( anche se solo virtualmente)
Flavia


----------



## elena_ (9 Dicembre 2011)

Calma!
"Ha lasciato la moglie ma si vedono come prima" può voler dire tante cose, come il mantenere rapporti civili e una frequentazione che non turbi l'equilibrio dei figli, se ce ne sono. Oppure occuparsi di dirimere questioni burocratiche legate alla separazione. Oppure il distacco emotivo...eccetera. 

E poi Orchidea,
io credo semplicemente che la vostra storia sia nata in un periodo molto delicato per tutti e due. Tu avevi bisogno di cose che lui non ti ha dato: incoraggiamento, affetto, rassicurazione. Lui, da quel che dici, aveva bisogno di una cosa sola. 
Il rinfacciare ciò che non è stato e che poteva essere lo trovo disgustoso, così come mostrare di avere un atteggiamento vittimista.

Quel che però mi sento di dire...abbi soprattutto cura di te...ok?


----------



## Flavia (9 Dicembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Appena riesco vado a rileggere la tua discussione,
> però ti mando un forte abbraccio virtuale.
> 
> E ricorda, gli uomini non sono tutte delle merde, così come le donne non sono tutte troie.
> ...


Quoto ogni parola.
Il difficile è ritrovare la fiducia: negli altri e in se stessi


----------



## Lalagen (9 Dicembre 2011)

Come al solito gli uomini dinanzi al dolore delle donne fuggono .....
Penso che tu ci debba mettere una pietra sopra e pensare a te stessa.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Dicembre 2011)

A me nn sembri una persona schifosa ..
Ti senti cosi e nonostante che tutti ti dicano il contrario nn vuoi sentire ,nn vuoi vedere ...
Vuoi vedere solo lui ...perche n riesci a pensare ad altro che a lui? 
Non tutti gli uomini nn sono chiari come nn tutte le donne ,molte volte dipende da noi che nn vogliamo vedere ...
Lui è cosi come l'hai descritto nn vuole tutto quello che tu eri disposta a dare....e a te nn basta quello che lui ti da ..
Lascialo perdere nn continuare a farti del male ....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> eccomi qui di nuovo per sfogarmi, chi vorrà leggerà chi vorrà risponderà...
> La mia storia ormai dopo un anno la conoscete....
> E' giunta all'ennesima fine....
> ...



ANCORAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA????????
Lo stai ancora a sentire eh?
Ma porca miseria...
L'opinione che tu hai di te stessa non conta niente? Eh?
Niente?

Arriva il primo idiota del mondo a dirti che sei schifosa...solo perchè ti sei incazzata...perchè ti ha preso per il culo...e tu lo stai ancora lì a sentire? EH?

Senti Orchidea...vuoi farmi incazzare sul serio eh?

Ne stai facendo una mania con sta persona...

Senti a suo tempo ti ha fatto vivere dei bei momenti.
Tieniti nel cuore quelli...
E ABIURA A TUTTO IL RESTO. OK?

Ma sarai eh? Testona?

Ma poverino eh?
Lui voleva farsi solo quattro ciavade...poi si ritrova sta qua innamorata persa...( e de che non se sa che il tuo è innamoramento de coa)...e non riesce più a gestire la situazione no?

BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....

Eh ma io sono innamorata...
FANCULOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> eccomi qui di nuovo per sfogarmi, chi vorrà leggerà chi vorrà risponderà...
> La mia storia ormai dopo un anno la conoscete....
> E' giunta all'ennesima fine....
> ...


Cara lascia stare quest'uomo! non ricascarci ogni volta che ti chiama! cazzo ma continua a giocare con te! ormai sa quali sono i tuoi punti deboli! sa come ferirti!!!!!!!!! devi reagire!


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Calma!
> "Ha lasciato la moglie ma si vedono come prima" può voler dire tante cose, come il mantenere rapporti civili e una frequentazione che non turbi l'equilibrio dei figli, se ce ne sono. Oppure occuparsi di dirimere questioni burocratiche legate alla separazione. Oppure il distacco emotivo...eccetera.
> 
> E poi Orchidea,
> ...



Quando una donna scrive quella frase è perchè sente che c'è dell'altro te l'assicuro.


----------



## aristocat (10 Dicembre 2011)

Orchidea,

prima di tutto un abbraccio fortissimo! Sei una donna d'acciaio, una sopravvissuta nel vero senso. 

Ora hai avuto modo di vedere che tra te e lui non potrà esserci niente di buono: anche se si è lasciato con la moglie, non ci sono comunque le basi per imbarcarsi in una storia con lui.

Parli degli amici che ti apprezzano e ti stimano davvero (tra cui noi Tradinauti) senza secondi fini: da qui puoi ripartire senz'altro . 

Forza Orchidea!

Un bacione, 



ari


----------



## Micia (10 Dicembre 2011)

io non riesco piu a leggere questa sofferenza mal riposta. Orchidea, me lo dai l'indirizzo di questo qui ?


un tempo avrei scritto fiumi e fiumi di parole, oggi mi rendo conto che non servo a nulla quando una Donna si umilia cosi davanti a un verme simile.
Orchiedea, cerca di dare VALORE a quello che sei e che provi, questo è il solito povero str...mi verrebbe da dire, ma lo chiamero' povero di spirito.
dammi l'indirizzo che lo si distrugge. e ascolta chi mi ha preceduto.
Un abbraccio forte Miciotta.


----------



## elena_ (10 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando una donna scrive quella frase è perchè sente che c'è dell'altro te l'assicuro.


Ma anche se fosse non ha più nessuna importanza. Perché continuare a farsi male? Che differenza c'è tra il percepirlo o il saperlo?
Non è più cosa che riguarda lei.
E ora quello che conta è solo lei e il suo benessere.


----------



## Flavia (10 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao Orchidea,
come stai?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> io non riesco piu a leggere questa sofferenza mal riposta. Orchidea, me lo dai l'indirizzo di questo qui ?
> 
> 
> un tempo avrei scritto fiumi e fiumi di parole, oggi mi rendo conto che non servo a nulla quando una Donna si umilia cosi davanti a un verme simile.
> ...


Un nervoso guarda...ma un nervoso...
Ma sai no?
Io ti pesto un piede...
E tu mi dici ahia scemo mi hai pestato un piede...
E io ti dico...eh no cara colpa tua...
tu hai messo il piede sotto il mio eh?


----------



## Flavia (14 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao Orchidea, 
ti lascio un saluto per quando passerai di qui, spero che tu stia meglio


----------



## orchidea (14 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao a tutti,
non ho avuto forza ne voglia di scrivere, non ho voglia.....
Quello che immaginavo è sopraggiunto, la depressione, la mancanza di voglia .... di fare qualsiasi cosa.
Passo giornate a trascinarmi tra la mia camera ed il bagno per ovvi motivi, sono dimagrita 5 chili da che sono ritornata dall'ospedale, piango... mi dipsero...
No non voglio passare da vittima, anche se so che ci sto passando, non è neanche una richiesta di aiuto, perchè tanto in certe cose lo so che l'unica persona che mi può aiutare sono io stessa.
E' uno sfogo prendetela così.
Sopravvisuta? non so, so solo che da quando ho iniziato le mie visite in quell'ospedale, ho subito maghecci come li chiamo io, eplorazioni sul mio corpo, tac con contrasto, ecografie, esami del sangue, e due operazioni.
Credo di non aver superato ancora la prima che la seconda mi abbia dato la botta finale.
In tutto questo non posso negare che, come mi ha detto il doc, una forte componente è risultato anche LUI...
Ma lui non ha colpe, sono io che somatizzo, sono io che dicevo, ma no lui mi ama, ritorna sempre quando lo maltratto a malomodo, quando gli dico che è un pez... di cacca...
Ma no non lascerà mai la moglie..... invece....
Mi vuole bene, sicuramente mi verrà a trovare... mi vuole bene ..... però perchè mi parla dei suoi problemi ed io sono con il catere per la pipi e la sacchetta per la popo e non so ancora se ho un tumore o meno?
Poi pensavo, cavoli passa due volte sotto casa mia per andare al lavoro non si ferma neanche un minuto per salutarmi? Forse ha paura di vedermi cosi?
Cavolo, anche lui c'era quando mi dissero "sai cara tu hai bisogno di affetto ti si legge da lontano e ti aggrappi ad ogni forma di bene, anche se non è reale ma ipocrita" e allora mi dico, cazzo tu c'eri perchè non hai evitato?
Ma io sono la schifosa, perchè ti ho insultato, ma tu perchè hai conitnuato a trattarmi da bamboccia?
Le sue ultime parole, MI FAI SCHIFO, la tua mente mi fa schifo la tua anima mi fa schifo, mi hai tradito lasciandomi nel mio momento peggiore, la gente si frequenta per conoscersi e tu mi fai schifo....
Parlare su messenger è conoscersi? Frequentarsi?
Non avere mai tempo per me era voler bene? 
Curati mi ha detto.... si vero sto male, fisicamente e moralmente, ed ho tutto il diritto ora di stare male!
Di gridare di odiare il mondo intero!
Tu piccolo essere che tradisci e poi hai un dolore immenso per la tua separazione, come pretendevi che io potessi starti accanto nel momento in cui la mia vita è stata devastata ed è cambiata per sempre, per una cosaa che non ho scelto io!
Invece hai scelto tu di sposarti, di tradire e di separarti.
Ecco chiamatemi vittima, chimatemi pazza.... io ora sono cosi...
Migliorerò? non so.... 
scusaate le grida


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> non ho avuto forza ne voglia di scrivere, non ho voglia.....
> Quello che immaginavo è sopraggiunto, la depressione, la mancanza di voglia .... di fare qualsiasi cosa.
> Passo giornate a trascinarmi tra la mia camera ed il bagno per ovvi motivi, sono dimagrita 5 chili da che sono ritornata dall'ospedale, piango... mi dipsero...
> ...


Ho paura che la cosa triste sia che tu lo ami e lo amerai sempre, e forse farai del male al prossimo in questo modo.


----------



## Flavia (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ho paura che la cosa triste sia che tu lo ami e lo amerai sempre, e forse farai del male al prossimo in questo modo.


L'unica a cui può fare del male è se stessa, credimi.
Cara Orchidea, brava hai scritto, so che deve essere stato molto faticoso per te, ma per un attimo hai battuto la depressione. Non ti isolare scrivi, sfogati, non può farti che bene.
Consigli saggi non ne ho, anch'io esco da un amore infelice ( e sono ancora innamorata), ma sono qui se vuoi ad ascoltarti.
Tanti auguri per la tua salute


----------



## diavoletta_78 (14 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> L'unica a cui può fare del male è se stessa, credimi.
> Cara Orchidea, brava hai scritto, so che deve essere stato molto faticoso per te, ma per un attimo hai battuto la depressione. Non ti isolare scrivi, sfogati, non può farti che bene.
> Consigli saggi non ne ho, anch'io esco da un amore infelice ( e sono ancora innamorata), ma sono qui se vuoi ad ascoltarti.
> Tanti auguri per la tua salute


Quoto in toto!

Ci sono anche io, se vuoi!


----------



## orchidea (15 Dicembre 2011)

vi ringrazio,
non so se questa volta ne uscirò. Mi sento sbagliata, mi sento di aver sbagliato tutto.
Avrei dovuto essere più accondiscendente durante la mia prima convalescenza e stare li ad ascoltarlo (tramite messenger), forse dovevo cercare di reprimere i miei sentimenti, la mia gelosia, dovevo avere fede, ed amare con la A maiuscola standogli accanto.
Non ci sono riuscita.
Non mi vergogno a dire che è stato l'ultimo con cui ho fatto l'amore (amore per me, per lui non so cosa era).
L'ultimo con cui l'ho fatto che ero sana, l'ultimo di cui mi sono innamorata.
Forse a causa dellla mia prima storia d'amore non sono stata paziente.
Ma glielo avevo detto, avevo raccontato a grandi linee cosa ho vissuto per due anni, come per due anni sono stata presa in giro da un uomo che solo alla fine ho scoperto il suo vero volto.
Come quella storia mi ha resaa fragile facendomi  cadere in un vortice senza fine.
Ora mi sento vuota, sola, senza più voglia di niente.
Me lo immagino già con un altra, e non mi rende felice.
Invece l'amore vero non drovrebbe renderci felici se l'altro trova la sua strada? 
Perchè ho anche tutta questa rabbia ed odio dentro?
Perchè tenermi legata se non aveva nessuna intenzione seria con me?
Possono essere i messaggi e messenger fonte per conoscersi?
Perchè, stuzzicarmi in ufficio con messaggi a sfondo sessuale per poi dirmi vado alle maurizious?
Io ignara che si era lasciato ho sputato veleno a quel messaggio, ok siate felici ma non stuzzicarmi  saai che sono innamorata sta zitto no?
Oppure dirmi durante la convalescenza, sei sempre nei miei pensieri e due minuti dopo ma non illuderti.
Mi manchi tutti i giorni, e anche qui dopo due minuti a dire non illluderti.
Ma sta zitto no?
E mandarmi a fanculo solo perchè il giorno del suo compleanno gli dico ti lascio ai tuoi festeggiamenti.
E lui, sei una bastarda non capisci niente, non festeggio sono solo.... (ma viveva ancora con la moglie all'epoca).
Perchè dirmi ho bisogno della tua persona e non fermarsi mai a trovarmi?
Perchè quando era giù ricercarmi in continuazione e quando invece stava bene la sottoscritta non esisteva?
E ora sentirmi  dire che l'ho abbandonato?
Dovevo fare la buona samaritana, ma non ci sono riuscita e mi sento tremendamente in colpa.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> vi ringrazio,
> non so se questa volta ne uscirò. Mi sento sbagliata, mi sento di aver sbagliato tutto.
> Avrei dovuto essere più accondiscendente durante la mia prima convalescenza e stare li ad ascoltarlo (tramite messenger), forse dovevo cercare di reprimere i miei sentimenti, la mia gelosia, dovevo avere fede, ed amare con la A maiuscola standogli accanto.
> Non ci sono riuscita.
> ...


Ma ripigliati porcocane....
Non si possono leggere certe cose eh?
ma ti rendi conto che la tua unica colpa è esserti innamorata di un uomo che NON TI VUOLE EH?
Se tu fossi stata importante per lui ti trattava bene no?
Invece ti fai perfino le parenoie dicendoti...è giusto che lui mi trascuri e maltratti perchè non sono stata abbastanza accondiscendente con lui...no?

Senti svegliati...

Lui se ne strafrega di te...
Ma sai quando studiavo a Budapest...c'era un ragazzo gigante che ogni tanto faceva atti strani e dava di matto...

Al che il mio maestro nel suo italiano strmbo e venetoso...disse...

Sai lui è bravo toso, speriamo che si trovi una morosa da inciavare, perchè come vedemo qua, in ogni tanto a lui viene casso duro e non capisse più niente!

In altre parole lui ogni volta che gli veniva voglia di sesso, ti cercava no? 

Ne esci pazza...ne esci pazza...
Hai fatto una mania di questa persona...eh?
Un ossessione...

Senti ti eri solo illusa...
Anche tu rivendichi per te...quell'amore che è di tante persone no?
La coppia...
La famiglia...
Ma ti sei data ad un coglione che ti venderebbe per una ricarica di cellulare no?

Eppure tu hai possibilità enormi rispetto ad altre donne della tua età...
Parla con quelle che hanno vissuto un matrimonio di merda...

Vissero felici e contenti non esiste per tante persone eh?

LASCIA PERDERE...ti fai male e basta....


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ripigliati porcocane....
> Non si possono leggere certe cose eh?
> ma ti rendi conto che la tua unica colpa è esserti innamorata di un uomo che NON TI VUOLE EH?
> Se tu fossi stata importante per lui ti trattava bene no?
> ...


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## Flavia (15 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao Orchidea
come va?
Conte ha espresso, in modo forse un tantino ruvido, delle grandi verità.
Spesso ci innamoriamo di uomini, che hanno una testa tutto loro (gentile eufemismo) combattiamo, soffriamo, ci disperiamo, ma alla fine rimaniamo sole, e con una montagna di sentimenti contrastanti che ci soffacano e ci impediscono di pensare con un minimo di raziocinio.
Credo che nella vita tutti si meritano la felicità, o per lo meno la serenità.
In questo momento cerca di pensare solo a te e alla tua salute, non è umanamente possibile gestire una situazione complicata come la tua e un uomo altrettanto, se non più complicato.
L'importante è che non ti isoli, la depressione è una gran brutta cosa, io l'ho definita un verme che ti mangia da dentro, ma pian piano credimi riacquisterai le forze, quindi non stare sola. Passa di qui, lo so che è un ambiente solo virtuale, ma è popolato di tante persone (tranne qualche rara eccezione) che si porta appresso un bagaglio di dolore e quindi ti può sicuramente capire.
Alla prossima!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao Orchidea
> come va?
> Conte ha espresso, in modo forse un tantino ruvido, delle grandi verità.
> Spesso ci innamoriamo di uomini, che hanno una testa tutto loro (gentile eufemismo) combattiamo, soffriamo, ci disperiamo, ma alla fine rimaniamo sole, e con una montagna di sentimenti contrastanti che ci soffacano e ci impediscono di pensare con un minimo di raziocinio.
> ...



Non è tantino ruvido eh?
E' che per me lei è una vecchia conoscenza eh?
Non è da ieri che fa sto discorso...
Cosa deve fare una persona?
Arriva lei la morte in persona...
E le dici...
Ah mi spiace non posso morire, sai sono innamorata di un coglione che soffrirebbe troppo per la mia morte?

Con i problemi di salute che ha...
Pensare ad un povero idiota è da deficenti!

Porco cane...
Che stia con persone POSITIVE...


----------



## Flavia (15 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è tantino ruvido eh?
> E' che per me lei è una vecchia conoscenza eh?
> Non è da ieri che fa sto discorso...
> Cosa deve fare una persona?
> ...


Conte quando sei innamorato, e in più in una fase di salute delicata che comporta anche della depressione, non hai certo la lucidità mentale per capire ciò che è bene per te, da quello che è deleterio.
La depressione ti toglie la forza, ed è difficile raccogliere le idee, con la confusione che ti ritrovi dentro; per questo invito Orchidea a concentrarsi su se stessa, come può, al massimo delle sue possibilità, e non è facile credimi.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Conte quando sei innamorato, e in più in una fase di salute delicata che comporta anche della depressione, non hai certo la lucidità mentale per capire ciò che è bene per te, da quello che è deleterio.
> La depressione ti toglie la forza, ed è difficile raccogliere le idee, con la confusione che ti ritrovi dentro; per questo invito Orchidea a concentrarsi su se stessa, come può, al massimo delle sue possibilità, e non è facile credimi.


Non ho detto che sia facile eh?
So che è durissima per lei...
Ma un conto è perdere una persona meravigliosa...
Un conto è perdere un deficente per cui tu sei la prima ad essere incazzata con te stessa...
E ti dici...ma guarda che mona che sono stata a stare dietro ad uno così no?


----------



## Flavia (15 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sia facile eh?
> So che è durissima per lei...
> Ma un conto è perdere una persona meravigliosa...
> Un conto è perdere un deficente per cui tu sei la prima ad essere incazzata con te stessa...
> E ti dici...ma guarda che mona che sono stata a stare dietro ad uno così no?


L'ultima frase la dici, quando sei riuscito a rielaborare tutto.
Ma credimi Conte, che una persona che è in depressione non riesce a ragionare in modo lucido, auguro ad orchidea di uscirne il prima possibile


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> L'ultima frase la dici, quando sei riuscito a rielaborare tutto.
> Ma credimi Conte, che una persona che è in depressione non riesce a ragionare in modo lucido, auguro ad orchidea di uscirne il prima possibile


E cosa devo fare con lei?
Eh?
Le ho perfino detto ti porto via con me due giorni...e te lo faccio dimenticare io sto tizio...
Cosa devo fare...
Poi è figa da paura!


----------



## Flavia (16 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E cosa devo fare con lei?
> Eh?
> Le ho perfino detto ti porto via con me due giorni...e te lo faccio dimenticare io sto tizio...
> Cosa devo fare...
> Poi è figa da paura!


Conte, tu sei u uomo di buon cuore, non vi è dubbio.
Propongo a Orchidea una settimana in una beauty farm, non risolve i suoi problemi, ma almeno starà un pochettino meglio


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

Bravo conte.


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sia facile eh?
> So che è durissima per lei...
> *Ma un conto è perdere una persona meravigliosa...
> Un conto è perdere un deficente per cui tu sei la prima ad essere incazzata con te stessa...
> *E ti dici...ma guarda che mona che sono stata a stare dietro ad uno così no?


Pensare di avere amato una persona indegna del tuo amore è sintomo di non amore. Non è che una persona quando ti ama è meravigliosa e quando smette di amarti diventa stronza eh.


----------



## Flavia (16 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Pensare di avere amato una persona indegna del tuo amore è sintomo di non amore. Non è che una persona quando ti ama è meravigliosa e quando smette di amarti diventa stronza eh.


Quoto ogni parola!
Anche se vivi su una nuvola rosa, quando tutto va bene, i difetti della persona amata li accetti.
Non è facile smettere di amare, anche se è causa di tanto dolore


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Pensare di avere amato una persona indegna del tuo amore è sintomo di non amore. Non è che una persona quando ti ama è meravigliosa e quando smette di amarti diventa stronza eh.


E' un discorso complesso.
Come fa a esistere una persona indegna del mio amore? Eh?
Se io sono innamorato di una persona è perchè lei mi piace.
Casomai poi sarà quello che mi darà o non mi darà, a far crescere e concretizzare quello che provo per lei no?
A darle un bel senso grande.
Magari a furia di delusioni è lei che massacra quello che provavo per lei no?

Nel caso di Orchidea è evidente che lei stava con un vampiro di affetto.
Così cazzo, se lui aveva bisogno di un bel pompino, lei era una donna fantastica, perchè abile pompinara.

Quando poi si trattava di capire che una donna non è solo una che ti succhia l'uccello, allora mi stanno sui coglioni le tue difficoltà e i tuoi problemi.

Allora MK, liberissimi di fare quello che vogliamo con i nostri sentimenti, ma poi non lamentiamoci se li indirizziamo verso una persona che ci sputa sopra eh?

In questo senso io guardo molto a cosa una persona fa per me, e poco a chi è.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Conte, tu sei u uomo di buon cuore, non vi è dubbio.
> Propongo a Orchidea una settimana in una beauty farm, non risolve i suoi problemi, ma almeno starà un pochettino meglio


Bon ecco...
Se io fossi stato il suo tizio...e l'amavo...le sarei stato vicino...altro che messenger del cazzo!

Invece le lamentele di lui sono piuttosto perchè appunto malata non può stare assieme a lui, nei termini che piacciono a lui no?


----------



## Mab (16 Dicembre 2011)

Conte... mitico:up:

concordo in pieno. 

Forza forza forza Orchidea!! 
capisco che tu sia in un periodo nero, che sia difficile essere lucidi.. ma se non puoi fidarti di te stessa fidati di noi prima che di lui, tu non sei schifosa, sei una donna che ama e chiede di essere riamata, che sta passando un periodo orribile e ha il diritto di essere ascoltata, sostenuta, coccolata dal proprio compagno. se lui in tutto questo non ti ascolta e pensa soltanto ai suoi bisogni non è un compagno, e ciò che pensa non ha valore.
Orchidea capita a tutti di perdere una scommessa, tu hai scommesso su qualcuno e hai perso, non è colpa tua, cerca solo la prossima volta di non affidare tutto a scatola chiusa a qualcuno che non ti dimostra coi fatti il suo tenere a te.
senza se e senza ma.

In bocca al lupooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Flavia (16 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon ecco...
> Se io fossi stato il suo tizio...e l'amavo...le sarei stato vicino...altro che messenger del cazzo!
> 
> Invece le lamentele di lui sono piuttosto perchè appunto malata non può stare assieme a lui, nei termini che piacciono a lui no?


Non conosco la storia di Orchidea, però non vorrei generalizzare, ma tanti uomini sono così coccoloni, piagnoni ed egoisti, io li chiamo Soioca!
Credo che Orchidea conosco bene i difetti del suo lui, mi spiace che continui a stare male, è pur vero che in certi momenti la razionalità è cosa impossibile


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia di Orchidea, però non vorrei generalizzare, ma tanti uomini sono così coccoloni, piagnoni ed egoisti, io li chiamo Soioca!
> Credo che Orchidea conosco bene i difetti del suo lui, mi spiace che continui a stare male, è pur vero che in certi momenti la razionalità è cosa impossibile


Soioca?
ma che vuol dire?
Con soioca si fotte e si gioca...
tiru titiru titì...


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' un discorso complesso.
> Come fa a esistere una persona indegna del mio amore? Eh?
> Se io sono innamorato di una persona è perchè lei mi piace.
> Casomai poi *sarà quello che mi darà o non mi darà, a far crescere e concretizzare quello che provo per lei no*?
> ...


Comincio a pensare che questo sia uno dei problemi a livello comunicativo tra uomo e donna. Come quando dite, ma come, ho fatto questo e questo e quest'altro e non sei contenta? Cosa vuoi ancora? Cosa c'entra il vampiro d'affetto col pompino me lo devi spiegare


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Comincio a pensare che questo sia uno dei problemi a livello comunicativo tra uomo e donna. Come quando dite, ma come, ho fatto questo e questo e quest'altro e non sei contenta? Cosa vuoi ancora? Cosa c'entra il vampiro d'affetto col pompino me lo devi spiegare


Eh ma se fai così lei ti dice...smettila di rinfacciare, perchè se rinfacci allora non è vero amore.

Eh il vampiro ti succhia l'affetto...
mentre tu gli succi l'uccelletto...


----------



## Flavia (16 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' un discorso complesso.
> Come fa a esistere una persona indegna del mio amore? Eh?
> Se io sono innamorato di una persona è perchè lei mi piace.
> Casomai poi sarà quello che mi darà o non mi darà, a far crescere e concretizzare quello che provo per lei no?
> ...


Guarda che non è così semplice sai?
Quando ti trovi in certe situazioni non tirendi conti se stai o meno con un vampiro d'affetto o meno ( nel mio caso non l'ho ancora capito). 
Quando stai con una persona tu dai tutta te stessa, perchè questo vuol dire amare, e se possibile per l'altro ti ritrovi a superare i tuoi limiti, a scalare vette invalicabili.
Quando tu dai amore all'altro credi che questo lo ricambi, poi ti ritrovi dentro un meccanismo complicato da spiegare, insomma è diffilicile comprendere se l'altro ha secondi fini o meno.
(sono stanca non so se ho reso il concetto in modo chiaro)


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Guarda che non è così semplice sai?
> Quando ti trovi in certe situazioni non tirendi conti se stai o meno con un vampiro d'affetto o meno ( nel mio caso non l'ho ancora capito).
> Quando stai con una persona tu dai tutta te stessa, perchè questo vuol dire amare, e se possibile per l'altro ti ritrovi a superare i tuoi limiti, a scalare vette invalicabili.
> Quando tu dai amore all'altro credi che questo lo ricambi, poi ti ritrovi dentro un meccanismo complicato da spiegare, insomma è diffilicile comprendere se l'altro ha secondi fini o meno.
> (sono stanca non so se ho reso il concetto in modo chiaro)


Lo so....credimi tutte robe provate sulla mia pelle...
Es.
1) Ti amo e tu mi ami.
2) Tu mi ami, ma non puoi avermi, non puoi neanche desiderarmi: io sono un uomo sposato.
3) Si va allora in continuo conflitto tra uno che si ostina a chiedere cose che considera scontate e naturali per il semplice fatto che è solamante un uomo ( a torto o a ragione) innamorato e una che si ostina a negare queste cose perchè sa che concedendole poi non potrebbe mai più farne a meno o tornare indietro.
4) Lui si deve rassegnare suo malgrado alle condizioni imposte da lei. 

Sui secondi, o terzi, o quarti, o quintupli fini non so che dire...
Ma so che se il tuo sguardo è viziato da ciò che speri di ottenere da una persona...tutto, tutto, ma proprio tutto viene squalificato in partenza.

Non ne darai mai fuori.


----------



## Flavia (16 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so....credimi tutte robe provate sulla mia pelle...
> Es.
> 1) Ti amo e tu mi ami.
> 2) Tu mi ami, ma non puoi avermi, non puoi neanche desiderarmi: io sono un uomo sposato.
> ...


Sai che ti rispondo?
Avessi una bottiglia di brachetto sta sera mi ubriacherei!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Sai che ti rispondo?
> Avessi una bottiglia di brachetto sta sera mi ubriacherei!


Gli amanti sposati sono essenzialmente vampiri d'affetto ... non si va a cercarsi l'avventura se la propria storia funziona. Si cerca altrove ciò che manca nella coppia abituale, oppure per confermarsi che la propria coppia sia migliore. Questione di affetto, anche se spesso si tratta in prima battuta dell'attrazione fisica pura.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Sai che ti rispondo?
> Avessi una bottiglia di brachetto sta sera mi ubriacherei!


Ah il brachetto...dai cavoli si dai assieme...
Anche ieri sera una mina di quelle che non ti dico...eheheheheeh


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Gli amanti sposati sono essenzialmente vampiri d'affetto ... non si va a cercarsi l'avventura se la propria storia funziona. Si cerca altrove ciò che manca nella coppia abituale, oppure per confermarsi che la propria coppia sia migliore. Questione di affetto, anche se spesso si tratta in prima battuta dell'attrazione fisica pura.


Allora sono il conte pincy draculo!:carneval:


----------



## Flavia (17 Dicembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Gli amanti sposati sono essenzialmente vampiri d'affetto ... non si va a cercarsi l'avventura se la propria storia funziona. Si cerca altrove ciò che manca nella coppia abituale, oppure per confermarsi che la propria coppia sia migliore. Questione di affetto, anche se spesso si tratta in prima battuta dell'attrazione fisica pura.


Vampiri d'affetto? si può essere, io non lo so. Una volta avevo tante certezze ora nemmeno una.
Il punto è l'onestà: cara facciamo i tr....-amici, ti sta bene? allora so cosa mi aspetta e ho la possibilità di scegliere.
Invece no, ti raccontano la favoletta, e tu cretina ci credi ( io cretina) e ne esci con le ossa rotte. 
Ma tanto le ossa rotte sono sempre quelle degli altri quindi....


----------



## Flavia (17 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah il brachetto...dai cavoli si dai assieme...
> Anche ieri sera una mina di quelle che non ti dico...eheheheheeh


Mina? che vuol dire? Ubriacato perso?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Mina? che vuol dire? Ubriacato perso?


Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....
Ma anche uno stinco di maiale che non ti dico....


----------



## Flavia (17 Dicembre 2011)

Conte,
riguardati, ma hai l'età per certe follie?:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Conte,
> riguardati, ma hai l'età per certe follie?:mrgreen:


Non è la fine di un nuovo inizio...
Ma la soluzione finale eh?:mrgreen:
Del resto sono bambino eh?


----------



## Flavia (17 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è la fine di un nuovo inizio...
> Ma la soluzione finale eh?:mrgreen:
> Del resto sono bambino eh?


Conte, sai che ti dico?
Inizio, fine, ma l'importante è come si procede nel mentre, basta che stai bene e sei felice


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Conte, sai che ti dico?
> Inizio, fine, ma l'importante è come si procede nel mentre, basta che stai bene e sei felice


Si ora finalmente sono un uomo realizzato e felice!
Auguri e felicità per tutti.

L'unico mio dispiacere è vedere che alcune persone intorno a me soffrono.
Ma siccome non è colpa mia, mi dispiace sinceramente e non interessatamente per loro.


----------



## Flavia (17 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ora finalmente sono un uomo realizzato e felice!
> Auguri e felicità per tutti.
> 
> L'unico mio dispiacere è vedere che alcune persone intorno a me soffrono.
> Ma siccome non è colpa mia, mi dispiace sinceramente e non interessatamente per loro.



Allora che la felicità o per lo meno la serenità arrivi laddove c'è qualcuno che soffre.
In particolare ad Orchidea che non sta scrivendo.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Allora che la felicità o per lo meno la serenità arrivi laddove c'è qualcuno che soffre.
> In particolare ad Orchidea che non sta scrivendo.


Comunque la felicità del conte è epica...
E' l'inizio della sua fine!


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma se fai così lei ti dice...smettila di rinfacciare, perchè *se rinfacci allora non è vero amore.*
> 
> Eh il vampiro ti succhia l'affetto...
> mentre tu gli succi l'uccelletto...


Questo lo dicono anche gli uomini . Succhiamo per avere affetto? Ma va là... Lo facciamo (se lo facciamo) solo ed esclusivamente perchè ci piace.


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Gli amanti sposati sono essenzialmente vampiri d'affetto ... non si va a cercarsi l'avventura se la propria storia funziona. *Si cerca altrove ciò che manca nella coppia abituale, oppure per confermarsi che la propria coppia sia migliore.* Questione di affetto, anche se spesso si tratta in prima battuta dell'attrazione fisica pura.


Sì, concordo (tanto per cambiare ). Poi ci si giustifica con se stessi dicendo che è solo sesso.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì, concordo (tanto per cambiare ). Poi ci si giustifica con se stessi dicendo che è solo sesso.


non con sè stessi...ma con gli altri no?


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> non con sè stessi...ma con gli altri no?


In questi casi credo che l'altro/altra non sia importante. E' l'idea di diverso che rappresenta la persona ad attrarre. Poi subentra la noia e si rientra, per poi riuscire... Il serpente che si morde la coda. O si guarda in faccia la realtà o non se ne esce.


----------



## Flavia (18 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> In questi casi credo che l'altro/altra non sia importante. E' l'idea di diverso che rappresenta la persona ad attrarre. Poi subentra la noia e si rientra, per poi riuscire... Il serpente che si morde la coda. O si guarda in faccia la realtà o non se ne esce.


Non credo che si pssa ridurre a una questiona di noia (ad esempio alcuni utenti che con il-la comapgno/a ufficiale va tutto a gonfievele).
In altri casi c'è una crisi di una coppia che magari ha problemi protatti nel tempo, e quindi si cerca al di fuori, conforto, affetto, amore, e qualcuno con cui sfogarsi (intendo verbalmente). Poi risolta la crisi personale, ci si ritrova a dover fare i conti ma in tutti i sensi: situazione economica, affrontare il giudizio della famiglia e della cerchia di persone che si conoscono ( sembrano quisquiglie, ma hanno il loro bel peso per chi ci tiene a mantenere un'immagine di se più che perfetta), e allora il grande salto, viene sostituito da un rientro nei ranghi.
Poi c'è caso e caso, è difficile generalizzare.


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Non credo che si pssa ridurre a una questiona di noia (ad esempio alcuni utenti che con il-la comapgno/a ufficiale va tutto a gonfievele).
> In altri casi c'è una crisi di una coppia che magari ha problemi protatti nel tempo, e quindi si cerca al di fuori, conforto, affetto, amore, e qualcuno con cui sfogarsi (intendo verbalmente). Poi risolta la crisi personale, ci si ritrova a dover fare i conti ma in tutti i sensi: *situazione economica, affrontare il giudizio della famiglia e della cerchia di persone che si conoscono ( sembrano quisquiglie, ma hanno il loro bel peso per chi ci tiene a mantenere un'immagine di se più che perfetta), e allora il grande salto, viene sostituito da un rientro nei ranghi.
> *Poi c'è caso e caso, è difficile generalizzare.


Non posso dire la mia su quello che penso nel caso di rientro nei ranghi per le motivazioni che hai espresso. Mi autocensuro. Se col compagno ufficiale andasse tutto bene (corpo anima spirito) non ci sarebbe bisogno di cercare fuori dell'altro. A meno che non sia un gioco di coppia e non sia condiviso da entrambi.


----------



## Flavia (18 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non posso dire la mia su quello che penso nel caso di rientro nei ranghi per le motivazioni che hai espresso. Mi autocensuro. Se col compagno ufficiale andasse tutto bene (corpo anima spirito) non ci sarebbe bisogno di cercare fuori dell'altro. A meno che non sia un gioco di coppia e non sia condiviso da entrambi.


In che senso ti autocensuri? Ritieni che le motivazioni che ho espresso siano sbagliate?
Forse il rientro nei ranghi è dovuto ad un senso del dovere e della lealtà?
Vorrei capire (non è polemica!)


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> In che senso ti autocensuri? Ritieni che le motivazioni che ho espresso siano sbagliate?
> Forse il rientro nei ranghi è dovuto ad un senso del dovere e della lealtà?
> Vorrei capire (non è polemica!)


Dovere e lealtà nei confronti dell'immagine che hanno gli altri di noi? Io spero sempre che per le persone prima venga quello che hanno dentro il cuore e poi il resto. Lo so che non è così al 99,9%. Ma lo spero sempre .
Comunque, mio marito la prima volta è rientrato nei ranghi perchè non era innamorato dell'altra, la seconda non è rientrato perchè invece si era innamorato e soprattutto, gli avevo lasciato la porta aperta...


----------



## Flavia (18 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Dovere e lealtà nei confronti dell'immagine che hanno gli altri di noi? Io spero sempre che per le persone prima venga quello che hanno dentro il cuore e poi il resto. Lo so che non è così al 99,9%. Ma lo spero sempre .
> Comunque, mio marito la prima volta è rientrato nei ranghi perchè non era innamorato dell'altra, la seconda non è rientrato perchè invece si era innamorato e soprattutto, gli avevo lasciato la porta aperta...


Le parole che vengono usate sono queste, poi dovere e lealtà ho capito che sono termini dal significato molto plastico (a seconda delle situazioni),e che possuno subire un repentino cambiamento nell'arco di pochi minuti
Non so se per tutti viene prima quello che c'è nel cuore, per alcuni viene sempre e comunque la comodità
Comunque grazie per la tua risposta per me è un altro tassello per capire


----------



## orchidea (19 Dicembre 2011)

Io non so cosa sia stato questo rapporto, dall'esterno sembra sia stato solo sesso, ma parlavamo anche, sembrava che lui avesse bisogno di me, della mia presenza, anche se solo virtuale specie dopo la mia prima operazione.
E' qui che la delusione se prima sembrava un lago si è trasformata in oceano.
Cavolo sono in attesa del responso istologico, mi scrivi che ti manco tutti i giorni, che sono sempre nei tuoi pensieri (per poi il minuto dopo scrivermi ma non ti illudere, della serie sta zitto che è meglio) e non ti fermi mai a casa mia per un saluto?
L'ho definito vampiro di energie infatti più di una volta.
Lui oltre a definirmi pazza e schifosa, mi ha detto che sono egoista e penso solo a me.
Bhe che dire..... nulla togliere al momento che lui sta passando, ma se lo è scelto, io la malattia non l'ho scelta..
e cosa pretendeva che io rimanessi amica per fargli spiccare il volo?
Ma è facile secondo voi sentirsi dire certe cose e tu stai la a dire, guarda che io provo altro, guarda che mi sono innamorata, e lui a parlare come se voi foste un amica qualsiasi?
La gente ci si frequenta per connoscersi.... ed ho capito che sei un essere schifoso....
bene lo posso dire anche io.... visto che per te frequentarsi è stare su messenger... ancora sto aspettando che mi porti al negozio per comprare il estito che ho visto ........
Ecco inizio a scrivere come Virginia Woolf, siamo all'inizio della fine, in cui si parla in prima persona poi in terza facendo un discorso diretto ed indiretto.......
Bhe ho la foortuna che qui vicino a me i fiumi sono in secca .........(si suicido')
Ma si non è andata per tanti motivi... il principale è che è un p.d.m.
Lo ho insultato stressato? povero, l'ho ferito nell'anima? povero..... gli ho frascellato i maroni? povero...
se l'è voluta!
le cose sonno due.
se mi avesse voluta bene mi avrebbe lascaita in pace o almeno comportato da amico, e gli amici non si fan fare i pompelmi o ti mandano sms allusivi sul sesso
se mi avesse amata sarebbe stato chiaro.
se solo fosse stato vero una dell due affermazioni appena scritte durante la mia convalescenza non stava in mia compagnia solo con sms o messenger, mi avebbe portato a quel negozio, mi sarebbe venuto a trovare visto che passava due volte al giorno per andare al lavoro vicino a casa mia e sicuramente non mi avrebbe di nuovo USATA!!!
Che bello sentirsi dire è grazie a te che ho capito di stare male, io sto male, mi ubriaco, voglio morire, vorrei chiudere gli occhi quando guido ma non ho il coraggio!!!
GRAZIE!
Dovevo rispondere senti caro per il tuo compleanno ti regalo una corda e del sapone, una sedia spero tu ce l'abbia!!!!
ennesimo mio sfogo sorry
AHo e abbiate pace non posso andare in analisi in questo periodo per ovvi e concreti motivi...
anche se a volte mi sembra che non ne ho poi tanto bisogno.....
e' che me coce acettare che proprio lui che parlava male degli altri si è comportotato ancor peggio......
ehhhhhhh va buo.....
Spero mi cambino di ufficio presto.....


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Io non so cosa sia stato questo rapporto, dall'esterno sembra sia stato solo sesso, ma parlavamo anche, sembrava che lui avesse bisogno di me, della mia presenza, anche se solo virtuale specie dopo la mia prima operazione.
> E' qui che la delusione se prima sembrava un lago si è trasformata in oceano.
> Cavolo sono in attesa del responso istologico, mi scrivi che ti manco tutti i giorni, che sono sempre nei tuoi pensieri (per poi il minuto dopo scrivermi ma non ti illudere, della serie sta zitto che è meglio) e non ti fermi mai a casa mia per un saluto?
> L'ho definito vampiro di energie infatti più di una volta.
> ...


Ma si ma che te frega...
Sfogati pure no?
Credo che anche solo la consapevolezza che qualcuno legge quello che hai da vomitare sia importante no?

Ehi, cara, OT...
Grazie per le dritte che mi hai dato.
Come sai sono uno sfegatato opportunista...
E mi ricordo di ogni gesto di affetto ricevuto!

Ti capisco...
Hai bisogno di dirci quanto sta persona ti ha fatto male.

Puoi sempre cancellare il suo contatto su msn eh?
Cancellare il suo cellulare ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...
Il suo indirizo mail ecc..ecc..ecc...

Credimi è liberatorio!


----------



## Flavia (19 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Io non so cosa sia stato questo rapporto, dall'esterno sembra sia stato solo sesso, ma parlavamo anche, sembrava che lui avesse bisogno di me, della mia presenza, anche se solo virtuale specie dopo la mia prima operazione.
> E' qui che la delusione se prima sembrava un lago si è trasformata in oceano.
> Cavolo sono in attesa del responso istologico, mi scrivi che ti manco tutti i giorni, che sono sempre nei tuoi pensieri (per poi il minuto dopo scrivermi ma non ti illudere, della serie sta zitto che è meglio) e non ti fermi mai a casa mia per un saluto?
> *L'ho definito vampiro di energie infatti più di una volta.*
> ...


Cara Orchidea,
sono contenta di rileggerti.
Come ti ha ben detto Conte, sfogati, tira fuori tutti i pensieri che ti fanno star male.
La tua storia, te l'ho già detto per alcuni tratti e penosamente uuguale a quella che ho vissuto.
E' difficile rialzarsi specialmente quando hai una delicata situazione di salute come la tua, ma la cosa importante è che non ti isoli, quindi quando hai un momento di tempo, passa di qua


----------



## orchidea (19 Dicembre 2011)

*caro conte....*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si ma che te frega...
> Sfogati pure no?
> Credo che anche solo la consapevolezza che qualcuno legge quello che hai da vomitare sia importante no?
> 
> ...




caro Conte, di nulla, nel mio piccolo cerco di dare le dritte....
io di solito prendo sempre i pali... ma tant'è....

mesenger mi ha cancellata lui dopo la mia missiva di non so quanti sms di insulti.
bhe cavolo due gg interi in ufficio a dire sei bella mi attizi vieni qua tocca...
e poi finale le mauritius (pensavo con la moglie, non sapevo che si era lasciato)
minimo ho sputato verde rame come sull'esorcista!
Cavolo non mi vuoi dare amore neanche bene perchè non ne sei capace 
non con me ma almeno testina rispettami no?
Rispetto è anche il rispetto dei sentimenti altrui.....
della serie.... sto con mia moglie, trombo da te ma penso ancora a quella che ho trombato l'anno scorso...
ma uno cosi no? ma un minimo.......


----------



## orchidea (19 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Cara Orchidea,
> sono contenta di rileggerti.
> Come ti ha ben detto Conte, sfogati, tira fuori tutti i pensieri che ti fanno star male.
> La tua storia, te l'ho già detto per alcuni tratti e penosamente uuguale a quella che ho vissuto.
> E' difficile rialzarsi specialmente quando hai una delicata situazione di salute come la tua, ma la cosa importante è che non ti isoli, quindi quando hai un momento di tempo, passa di qua


ti ringrazio Flavia,
mi rendo conto di essere noiosa..... 
di essere ridicola, infantile, di non saper vivere gli affetti.
Poichè nella vita non credo di essere poi del tutto una imbecille.
Non ho avuto fiducia, ho usato i suoi dolori contro di lui.
volevo farlgi male, io gli ho dato il mio cuore, e dio solo sa quanto sono stata bene in quei mesi.
poi tutto è degenerato, la realtà fa male, io non so fare l'amichetta..... 
Per me è stato deleterio essere solo pompelmi, scusate mi faccio schifo da sola.
Ok non vuoi piu fare l'amore con me.... ma neanche un bacio?
una coccola?
E' umiliante essere solo come un frutto..... 
E lui giustamente a dire.. ma io sono un uomo..... già un uomo.... dovevi tu cara dire di no..
ma sai caro uomo, per un briciolo di illusione di amore ci si abbassa in tutte le maniere, ma tu lo sapevi....
eri tu nella parte della forza.... alla fine potevi benissimo pagarmi l'umiliazione sarebbe stata la stessa ma almeno mi ci compravo un vestito da sera per uscire con un UOMO VERO


----------



## Flavia (19 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> ti ringrazio Flavia,
> mi rendo conto di essere noiosa.....
> di essere ridicola, infantile, di non saper vivere gli affetti.
> Poichè nella vita non credo di essere poi del tutto una imbecille.
> ...


Non sei noiosa, infantile e tantomeno ridicola!
Sei solo una persona che si ritrova con tanti problemi, econ una situazione sentimentale tormentata.
Ogni persona vive al meglio delle sue possibilità, oggi va così, domani andrà un poco meglio, e poi arriveranno magari altri momenti bui.
Ma non fare il mio errore non tenerti tutto dentro, sfogati!
Buona serata


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Non sei noiosa, infantile e tantomeno ridicola!
> Sei solo una persona che si ritrova con tanti problemi, econ una situazione sentimentale tormentata.
> Ogni persona vive al meglio delle sue possibilità, oggi va così, domani andrà un poco meglio, e poi arriveranno magari altri momenti bui.
> Ma non fare il mio errore non tenerti tutto dentro, sfogati!
> Buona serata


E tu quando ti sfoghi eh?


----------



## Flavia (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu quando ti sfoghi eh?


Più che di sfogarmi, ho bisogno di voltare pagina!!!
Ciao Orchidea


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

Lui si sta separando legalmente..... ho sbagliato tutto .......
Pensando a come l'ho trattato alle cose brutte che gli ho detto mi sento morire dentro.
Pensare a come può stare la moglie anche mi sento morire dentro, premetto che lei non sa nulla di me, e che lui non si separa per me, io non sono stata la prima......mi sento morire per lei, perhcè comunque hanno visssuto 10 anni insieme di cui 5 da sposati, quando si condividonno tante cose con una persona credo che sia difficile poi allontanarsene.
RItrovarsi sole in casa, a letto, riformulare la vita, placare il dolore per la perdita, il senso di impotenza e di fallimento.
Anche se magari l'amore non c'era più credo che certi sensazioni vengono a galla ugualmente, non so forse sbaglio, ma io non sono mai stata sposata e mai ho convissuto con un uomo quindi non so forse sbaglio.
Quando sono stata idanzata per anni, lasciare il mio ragazzo di allora non mi era pesato più di tanto, erano già due anni che non andava e non avevamo poi condiviso molto se non una vacanza e due o tre weekend al mare ma mentalmente eravamo molto distanti, lui pratico grande lavoratore io pensatrice..... mah.... bho....
Scusate lo sfogo.. odio le feste


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

E basta, semplicemente BASTA!!! (Senti me, il bue che dice all'asino cornuto :rotfl:- scusate il paragone infelice).


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> E basta, semplicemente BASTA!!! (Senti me, il bue che dice all'asino cornuto :rotfl:- scusate il paragone infelice).


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA...:carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Lui si sta separando legalmente..... ho sbagliato tutto .......
> Pensando a come l'ho trattato alle cose brutte che gli ho detto mi sento morire dentro.
> Pensare a come può stare la moglie anche mi sento morire dentro, premetto che lei non sa nulla di me, e che lui non si separa per me, io non sono stata la prima......mi sento morire per lei, perhcè comunque hanno visssuto 10 anni insieme di cui 5 da sposati, quando si condividonno tante cose con una persona credo che sia difficile poi allontanarsene.
> RItrovarsi sole in casa, a letto, riformulare la vita, placare il dolore per la perdita, il senso di impotenza e di fallimento.
> ...


Senti cara...
Secondo me tu hai preso uno strafalcione incredibile...
TI spiego meglio...
Mettiamo che io decida di organizzare una mattana colossale...
Lei dice caro vado una settimana alle maldive con le mie amiche...( e invece trova me all'aeroporto)...

Ed eccoci io e lei...manina manina...via alle Maldive...
Orchidea una settimana da sogno...mai una donna si sentirà più amata in tutta la sua vita...
Ma è una mattana non un grande amore!

Torniamo...
Ognuno dei due torna al suo posto...noi non siamo uomini ma soldati...

Lei invece comincia a volere per sè con me...una vita alla maldive...perchè è innamorata di me...
Cosa faccio?

Ci troviamo due persone a volere cose diverse...e si va in conflitto...

Lostrisssssssssssssssssssss....dove sei?
Andiamo una settimana alle maldive?
Dai taciamo con tutti però eh?
Che ne dici?
Il conte tutto tuo per una settimana...


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti cara...
> Secondo me tu hai preso uno strafalcione incredibile...
> TI spiego meglio...
> Mettiamo che io decida di organizzare una mattana colossale...
> ...


E' questo maledetto senso di colpa che mi attanaglia... e non mi lascia in pace.....
ho ucciso un gatto alcuni anni fa, ho ancora impressa in me ll'immagine agonizante di quel mucchio di pelo morbido che sfreccia sulla strada e non sono riuscita ad evitare.... e penso a chi sarà appertenuto?
Il primo ed unico animaluccio di un bambino? o era la tenera compagnia di una vecchietta sola?
ecco pensa come posso stare pensando a tutte le cattiverie che ho detto a lui!!
lui ha solo preso il mio cuore e ci ha giocato anche se ha smentito..
e' cosi assurdo chiedere e volere di piu di una colazione di una toccatina e di una cena al mese?


----------



## elena_ (29 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> E' questo maledetto senso di colpa che mi attanaglia... e non mi lascia in pace.....
> ho ucciso un gatto alcuni anni fa, ho ancora impressa in me ll'immagine agonizante di quel mucchio di pelo morbido che sfreccia sulla strada e non sono riuscita ad evitare.... e penso a chi sarà appertenuto?
> Il primo ed unico animaluccio di un bambino? o era la tenera compagnia di una vecchietta sola?
> ecco pensa come posso stare pensando a tutte le cattiverie che ho detto a lui!!
> ...


ma scusa Orchidea
hai scritto che lui non si separa per te
quindi hai scritto tutto
i tuoi sensi di colpa non hanno ragione di essere
capito?
quindi smettila di tormentarti

le cose accadono 
e dopo non si può tornare indietro
non si può riavvolgere il tempo
non serve a niente piangersi addosso
a niente

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RCKB-ATsrU&noredirect=1


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

Orchidea sentirti in colpa perchè? Perchè l'hai aiutato ad uscire da una situazione che non era più sostenibile? La moglie (ex) ce la farà. Tu non c'entri, sei stata la traghettatrice forse, e forse per questo lui ce l'ha tanto con te. Difficile prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie decisioni, meglio buttarle addosso agli altri. Stai tranquilla e pensa a te.


----------



## elena_ (29 Dicembre 2011)

*


MK ha detto:



			Orchidea sentirti in colpa perchè? Perchè l'hai aiutato ad uscire da una situazione che non era più sostenibile? La moglie (ex) ce la farà. Tu non c'entri, sei stata la traghettatrice forse, e forse per questo lui ce l'ha tanto con te. Difficile prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie decisioni, meglio buttarle addosso agli altri. Stai tranquilla e pensa a te.
		
Clicca per espandere...

*QUOTO A LETTERE CUBITALI!!!


----------



## Simy (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Orchidea sentirti in colpa perchè? Perchè l'hai aiutato ad uscire da una situazione che non era più sostenibile? La moglie (ex) ce la farà. Tu non c'entri, sei stata la traghettatrice forse, e forse per questo lui ce l'ha tanto con te. Difficile prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie decisioni, meglio buttarle addosso agli altri. Stai tranquilla e pensa a te.


Quoto e approvo :up:


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

Grazie ragazze, l'esperienza di vita insegna.


----------



## elena_ (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Grazie ragazze, l'esperienza di vita insegna.


il buon senso può derivare dall'esperienza
ma nelle tue parole io leggo molta empatia
e sei molto comunicativa

ho persino immaginato che la tua professione abbia a che vedere con il counseling


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Orchidea sentirti in colpa perchè? Perchè l'hai aiutato ad uscire da una situazione che non era più sostenibile? La moglie (ex) ce la farà. Tu non c'entri, sei stata la traghettatrice forse, e forse per questo lui ce l'ha tanto con te. Difficile prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie decisioni, meglio buttarle addosso agli altri. Stai tranquilla e pensa a te.


I miei sensi di colpa sono una miscela di pensieri e sentimenti, senso di colpa nei suoi confronti per come l'ho trattato, nei confronti della sua situazione e di conseguenza nei confronti della moglie, sensi di colpa nei miei confronti, perhcè sono stata semplicmente l'isola felice di un matrimonio logoro, e non credo che mi si voleva bene come persona ma per ciò che rappresentavo in quel momento, se mi avesse voluta anche solo bene mi sarebbe venuto a trovare, non mi avrebbe stuzzicato per mesi con sms e parole allusive  etc etc la solita brodaglia insomma....
Non posso portare indietro il tempo lo so, ma se era amore o bene lui un passo verso me lo avrebbe fatto, ed è la presa di coscienza di questo che fa male, che amore non c'era e neanche bene.......
Oggi è una giornata orrenda... scusate.....
Proprio l'anno scorso in questo periodo capii (ma non bene evidentemente) che io ero solo una pedina... gli amanti il 24 si ritrovano per farsi un saluto...... io per vederlo dopo giorni e giorni ho dovuto insultarlo prima...
La cosa che mi infastidisce è che lui ha chiuso definendomi schifosa, gli faccio schifo la mia mente il mio spirito, dice che l'ho tradito perchè l'ho lasciato solo nel suo momento piu tragico.......e non pensa minimamente che ero logorata dalla malattia e da lui.....
Per mesi giocare con me.. io volevo solo coccole..... e sincerità, concretezza.....


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> il buon senso può derivare dall'esperienza
> ma nelle tue parole io leggo molta empatia
> e sei molto comunicativa
> 
> *ho persino immaginato che la tua professione abbia a che vedere con il counseling*


E' quello che vorrei fare, forse, chissà.


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> La cosa che mi infastidisce è che lui ha chiuso definendomi schifosa, gli faccio schifo la mia mente il mio spirito, dice che l'ho tradito perchè l'ho lasciato solo nel suo momento piu tragico.......e non pensa minimamente che ero logorata dalla malattia e da lui.....
> Per mesi giocare con me.. io volevo solo coccole..... e sincerità, concretezza.....


E' lui che si fa schifo Orchidea. Ma sa che ributtandolo addosso a te tu ne prenderai la colpa. E lui si sentirà più leggero. Pensa a te, a farti coccolare da chi ti vuole bene veramente, lui non può farlo. Non ne è in grado. Non puoi farti carico dei problemi del mondo. Non adesso.


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E' lui che si fa schifo Orchidea. Ma sa che ributtandolo addosso a te tu ne prenderai la colpa. E lui si sentirà più leggero. Pensa a te, a farti coccolare da chi ti vuole bene veramente, lui non può farlo. Non ne è in grado. Non puoi farti carico dei problemi del mondo. Non adesso.


Lui non è che non poteva o non può.. non voleva e non vuole....
Oggi sto male, mi sono allungata sul divano.... l'angioletto di casa mi dice.. ho fame ... ed io.. ok ma niente cioccolata che tutti i giorni ti fa male.... e l'angioletto fa.. no no solo pane.... volevo alzarmi per tagliarglielo... e fa ne vuoi anche tu? Io si arrivo ma ci metto un po.. e l'angioletto dice.. no te lo porto io, tieni va bene? o è troppo?
Mi venivano le lacrime agli occhi come ora.......
scusate di nuovo oggi è cosi


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

condivido un piccolo filmato (in dialetto non stretto per fortuna) mi ha fatto soridere per alcuni secondi.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhCq68Nj-Us


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> E' questo maledetto senso di colpa che mi attanaglia... e non mi lascia in pace.....
> ho ucciso un gatto alcuni anni fa, ho ancora impressa in me ll'immagine agonizante di quel mucchio di pelo morbido che sfreccia sulla strada e non sono riuscita ad evitare.... e penso a chi sarà appertenuto?
> Il primo ed unico animaluccio di un bambino? o era la tenera compagnia di una vecchietta sola?
> ecco pensa come posso stare pensando a tutte le cattiverie che ho detto a lui!!
> ...


Se non può darti queste cose si è assurdo.
Lo dico con cognizione di causa eh?
So cosa significa ostinarsi a chiedere ad una persona cose che non può darti.
Magari lei cerca di prendere tempo, perchè le dispiace da morire non esaudire i tuoi desideri e ti dice aspetta.
Poi capisci che anche se si verificassero certe condizioni il non può, diventa non voglio.
E lì ti senti tradito dentro.

La soluzione è semplice:
La botta di culo.
Un altro che ti dice, ma che te frega di quell'idiota...ti ci porto io a cena no? Ci vieni con me?

Una si dice e perchè non dovrei?
E magari ti ritrovi a scoprire per caso...la persona migliore per te...la migliore che mai avessi pensato di incontrare...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> I miei sensi di colpa sono una miscela di pensieri e sentimenti, senso di colpa nei suoi confronti per come l'ho trattato, nei confronti della sua situazione e di conseguenza nei confronti della moglie, sensi di colpa nei miei confronti, perhcè sono stata semplicmente l'isola felice di un matrimonio logoro, e non credo che mi si voleva bene come persona ma per ciò che rappresentavo in quel momento, se mi avesse voluta anche solo bene mi sarebbe venuto a trovare, non mi avrebbe stuzzicato per mesi con sms e parole allusive  etc etc la solita brodaglia insomma....
> Non posso portare indietro il tempo lo so, ma se era amore o bene lui un passo verso me lo avrebbe fatto, ed è la presa di coscienza di questo che fa male, che amore non c'era e neanche bene.......
> Oggi è una giornata orrenda... scusate.....
> Proprio l'anno scorso in questo periodo capii (ma non bene evidentemente) che io ero solo una pedina... gli amanti il 24 si ritrovano per farsi un saluto...... io per vederlo dopo giorni e giorni ho dovuto insultarlo prima...
> ...


I tuoi sensi di colpa suonano così...
Colpa mia che mi ha mandato a cagare, 
Se fossi stata più buona e accondiscendente con lui, non mi avrebbe mandato a cagare.

Ho perso l'oggetto del mio amore: colpa mia.

E non vedi che lui ti ha scaricato a prescindere...perchè semplicemente NON TI VUOLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Flavia (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> E basta, semplicemente BASTA!!! (Senti me, il bue che dice all'asino cornuto :rotfl:- scusate il paragone infelice).


Fosse facile!
Come spegnere l'interrutore dei sentimenti?



elena_ ha detto:


> ma scusa Orchidea
> hai scritto che lui non si separa per te
> quindi hai scritto tutto
> i tuoi sensi di colpa non hanno ragione di essere
> ...


Le cose accadono, e non si può tornare indietro, però mi chiedo perchè alcuni cadono sempre in piedi, ed altri con le ossa rotte



MK ha detto:


> Orchidea sentirti in colpa perchè? Perchè l'hai aiutato ad uscire da una situazione che non era più sostenibile? La moglie (ex) ce la farà. Tu non c'entri, sei stata la traghettatrice forse, e forse per questo lui ce l'ha tanto con te. Difficile prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie decisioni, meglio buttarle addosso agli altri. Stai tranquilla e pensa a te.


Traghettarice, mi piace questa espressione.
In realtà molte di noi sono solo dei salvagente nei loro momenti di difficoltà, e poi quando hanno risolto i loro problemi esistenziali del momento.... addio!


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non vedi che lui ti ha scaricato a prescindere...perchè semplicemente NON TI VUOLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Non è che non la vuole. La vorrebbe ma alle SUE condizioni. E' diverso.


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Traghettarice, mi piace questa espressione.
> In realtà molte di noi sono solo dei salvagente nei loro momenti di difficoltà, e poi quando hanno risolto i loro problemi esistenziali del momento.... addio!


Sì, beh intanto facciamo del bene al mondo no? Un po' di sollievo per le anime in pena .


----------



## Flavia (29 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I tuoi sensi di colpa suonano così...
> Colpa mia che mi ha mandato a cagare,
> Se fossi stata più buona e accondiscendente con lui, non mi avrebbe mandato a cagare.
> 
> ...


Conte, tu sei psicologo, centri sempre il nocciolo della questione.
E' più facile dare le colpe a noi stesse che alla persona che amiamo, perchè facendolo forse dovremmo ammettere che non è quell'essere perfetto che immginavamo


----------



## Flavia (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì, beh intanto facciamo del bene al mondo no? Un po' di sollievo per le anime in pena .


Si, ma tanto male a noi stesse.
Poi le anime in pena diventiamo noi....


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Si, ma tanto male a noi stesse.
> Poi le anime in pena diventiamo noi....


Ma poi ci riprendiamo :up:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non è che non la vuole. La vorrebbe ma alle SUE condizioni. E' diverso.


Eh no porco cazzo...
E' lei che vorrebbe lui come compagno sposo...blablabla...per il semplice fatto che ne è innamorata...eh?
Mai stata innamorata di uno che non ti vuole?
O tutti si sono innamorati di te perdutamente?
da sognare un futuro a due con te?

Porco cazzo...
Lui ha fatto il figo...
Fatto la storiellina...e poi te saludo meneghina eh?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Conte, tu sei psicologo, centri sempre il nocciolo della questione.
> E' più facile dare le colpe a noi stesse che alla persona che amiamo, perchè facendolo forse dovremmo ammettere che non è quell'essere perfetto che immginavamo


Psicologo non lo so.
Matto per la mona si.

Detto ciò...
Ammettiamo colpe che non abbiamo solo per paura di perdere l'oggetto del nostro amore eh?

Ascoltami se io decido dentro di me che a nessuno pena la morte è concesso dirmi stronzo idiota, coerenza vuole che se è anche la donna che amo a parlarmi così, io debba ucciderla...

Invece no eccoci lì rincretiniti...lui ti dice...cretina...sei scema...e tu ragioni così...ma poverino è stanco, avrà avuto una giornataccia, oppure ma poverino mi ama...infatti mi usa come un parafulmini per sfogare il suo malumore...mi considera preziosa e importante...

Trattar male l'altro lascia ferite dentro e carica il cuore di un rancore spaventoso...

Sai sto cercando un testo dove si dice che chi urla da mane a sera non riesce mai a portare amore all'altro.


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no porco cazzo...
> E' lei che vorrebbe lui come compagno sposo...blablabla...per il semplice fatto che ne è innamorata...eh?
> Mai stata innamorata di uno che non ti vuole?
> O tutti si sono innamorati di te perdutamente?
> ...


No, mai stata innamorata di uno che non mi vuole. Futuro a due? Appunto, lei vorrebbe giustamente un futuro con lui, lui no. La vorrebbe ogni tanto, quando vuole lui e come vuole lui. Sbagliato? Forse. Forse un'altra lo accetterebbe, lei no. Sta tutto lì il problema. Sul resto non posso rispondere .


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> No, mai stata innamorata di uno che non mi vuole. Futuro a due? Appunto, lei vorrebbe giustamente un futuro con lui, lui no. La vorrebbe ogni tanto, quando vuole lui e come vuole lui. Sbagliato? Forse. Forse un'altra lo accetterebbe, lei no. Sta tutto lì il problema. Sul resto non posso rispondere .


La schiavitù è stata abolita...ma porc...porc...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma poi ci riprendiamo :up:


Questo è il guaio...


----------



## Flavia (29 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Psicologo non lo so.
> 
> 
> Invece no eccoci lì rincretiniti...lui ti dice...cretina...sei scema...e tu ragioni così...ma poverino è stanco, avrà avuto una giornataccia, oppure ma poverino mi ama...infatti mi usa come un parafulmini per sfogare il suo malumore...mi considera preziosa e importante...
> ...


Si, ancora una volta hai azzeccato il concetto, ricretinita!!!!


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

Sono io COnte che ho sempre urlato da mane a sera.. ogni volta che giocava con i miei sentimenti o che si passava da un giorno da 100 sms al giorno dopo che spariva....
Ogni volta che io urlavo............. sono innamorata di te e lui a giocare con sms sul sesso, vieni qua tocca, senti vedi etc etc....
oppure no niente baci ma pronto a mettermi le mani li......
Definirmi troia perchè dicevo tu sei un bastardo egoista stronzo mi hai usata ero un gioco e basta... e lui troia.. io giocare con te? si che sei una figa.. se volevo una scop... ho la fila..... poi con una collega?? no..... sei pazza curati...
Ma cavolo allora cosa ero?
Questo non ammettere la realtà da parte sua anche mi fa incaponire la pelle.......


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Sono io COnte che ho sempre urlato da mane a sera.. ogni volta che giocava con i miei sentimenti o che si passava da un giorno da 100 sms al giorno dopo che spariva....
> Ogni volta che io urlavo............. sono innamorata di te e lui a giocare con sms sul sesso, vieni qua tocca, senti vedi etc etc....
> oppure no niente baci ma pronto a mettermi le mani li......
> Definirmi troia perchè dicevo tu sei un bastardo egoista stronzo mi hai usata ero un gioco e basta... e lui troia.. io giocare con te? si che sei una figa.. se volevo una scop... ho la fila..... poi con una collega?? no..... sei pazza curati...
> ...


Lui lui lui sempre lui. La sua realtà e la tua realtà non coincidono. Punto. Darla o non darla la colpa sarebbe stata solo tua. Forse delle volte bisognerebbe tornare ai vecchi tempi e farlo solo dopo il matrimonio:mrgreen:. Scherzo eh.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Sono io COnte che ho sempre urlato da mane a sera.. ogni volta che giocava con i miei sentimenti o che si passava da un giorno da 100 sms al giorno dopo che spariva....
> Ogni volta che io urlavo............. sono innamorata di te e lui a giocare con sms sul sesso, vieni qua tocca, senti vedi etc etc....
> oppure no niente baci ma pronto a mettermi le mani li......
> Definirmi troia perchè dicevo tu sei un bastardo egoista stronzo mi hai usata ero un gioco e basta... e lui troia.. io giocare con te? si che sei una figa.. se volevo una scop... ho la fila..... poi con una collega?? no..... sei pazza curati...
> ...


Non ti entra in testa che tu hai la tua realtà lui la sua eh?

Poi dire troia in certi momenti è il più bel ti amo del mondo...no?

Sentimi bene una volta che sei stata usata...
Basta no?

Ti ho già detto non c'è risarcimento.

Chi ha dato ha dato chi ha avuto ha avuto.
Ma se tu gli piaci per il sesso...

per quello sarà sempre disponibile eh?


----------



## Flavia (29 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Sono io COnte che ho sempre urlato da mane a sera.. ogni volta che giocava con i miei sentimenti o che si passava da un giorno da 100 sms al giorno dopo che spariva....
> Ogni volta che io urlavo............. sono innamorata di te e lui a giocare con sms sul sesso, vieni qua tocca, senti vedi etc etc....
> oppure no niente baci ma pronto a mettermi le mani li......
> Definirmi troia perchè dicevo tu sei un bastardo egoista stronzo mi hai usata ero un gioco e basta... e lui troia.. io giocare con te? si che sei una figa.. se volevo una scop... ho la fila..... poi con una collega?? no..... sei pazza curati...
> ...


Orchidea lui vive in un mondo tutto suo, dove ogni cosa è lecita.
non torturarti più e pensa solo a te e alla tua salute


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lui lui lui sempre lui. La sua realtà e la tua realtà non coincidono. Punto. Darla o non darla la colpa sarebbe stata solo tua. Forse delle volte bisognerebbe tornare ai vecchi tempi e farlo solo dopo il matrimonio:mrgreen:. Scherzo eh.


O darla a chi se la merita no?


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O darla a chi se la merita no?


A chi se la merita? In che senso?


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

Ho capito..............
ma se per mesi ti dico lasciami stare se non vuoi altro che questo perchè io ci sto male e tu invece continui anche con le belle parole..
non mi fai capire niente..... mi tieni all'amo da pesca..... e se ti maledico non credo di fare male..
per poi sentirmi dire non sai quanto ti ho amato? ma dove quando?
per dirmi bhe potevi finirla tu......
Bhe io sono dell'opinione che se una persona ti dice cosa gli fa male e che è innamorata ma tu continui allora sei malefico.. non solo stronzo.
Perchè dico, se mi voleva bene avrebbe avuto anche un minimo di sensibilità.... se mi amava avrebbe fatto di tutto per non farmi sclerare.....
sbaglierò


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> A chi se la merita? In che senso?


Come la cuccagna no?
Chi riesce a intortarti no?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Ho capito..............
> ma se per mesi ti dico lasciami stare se non vuoi altro che questo perchè io ci sto male e tu invece continui anche con le belle parole..
> non mi fai capire niente..... mi tieni all'amo da pesca..... e se ti maledico non credo di fare male..
> per poi sentirmi dire non sai quanto ti ho amato? ma dove quando?
> ...


Il tuo guaio è che lavoravate assieme no?


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il tuo guaio è che lavoravate assieme no?


Si ci lavoro ancora... anche se ora sono in convalescenza...... ma ci peso sempre devo peer capire....
Ora mi è venuto un flash legendo il thread di geko..... il mio capo mi parlava anche dei suoi rapporti con la moglie....
che erano inesistenti e mi disse ad agosto " tu sei ancora l'unica con cui faccio sesso, ma spero che anche questo presto cambierà" non ti dico che gioia sentire queste cose.... da innamorata...... che schifo che schifo che schifo....
Lui non si è meritato avermi quando ero sana..... l'ultimo con cui ho fatto l'amore che ero sana.... e l'ho aspettato per mesi senza rifarlo con nessuno, questo per amore... ed ora per me non esiste piu nienteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Circe (29 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> E' questo maledetto senso di colpa che mi attanaglia... e non mi lascia in pace.....
> ho ucciso un gatto alcuni anni fa, ho ancora impressa in me ll'immagine agonizante di quel mucchio di pelo morbido che sfreccia sulla strada e non sono riuscita ad evitare.... e penso a chi sarà appertenuto?
> Il primo ed unico animaluccio di un bambino? o era la tenera compagnia di una vecchietta sola?
> ecco pensa come posso stare pensando a tutte le cattiverie che ho detto a lui!!
> ...


Cara Orchidea mi perdonerai se non mi uniformo alla massa di persone che ti incoraggiano, ma proprio non posso. Prima di tutto vorrei che tu capissi che volere più di una colazione, una "toccatina" e una cena al mese da un uomo sposato è un Po pretendere troppo dalla vita. E te lo dice una che porta sulla testa due corna belle fresche e che ha imparato in poco tempo a vedere il mondo, gli uomini e le donne in modo diverso....gli uomini USano le donne perché così si sentono più uomini. Molte donne usano gli uomini delle altre, perché così si sentono delle sexy femme fatale, in grado di attirare le attenzioni di uno impegnato tutte su di se. ORa tu che vuoi? se vuoi il consolatore nei momenti tristi, devi sposartelo uno.... perché solo così lui vorrà proteggesti dalle paure e dalle ipocondrie come dice Battiato....non fare la sua prostituta gratis. Se leggi le storie e i commenti della maggior parte degli uomini di questo forum che hanno l'amante, capirai quanto la moglie è persona inviolabile e sacra e quanto le donne che si portano a letto o che gli fanno p. Gratis siano delle emerite zoccole....come volevi che si intenerisse per i tuoi mali? Ora non voglio sembrasti cinica e spietata...anzi puoi pure crederlo tanto ora posso dire di esserlo diventata.....ma che ti aspetti se investi su una persona che tradisce la moglie x stare con te? che sia fedele con te? E tu chi sei? La prima che gli da la possibilità di farle la toccatina e che si accontenta di una colazione.....o la numero 2 o la 3? Assurdo sentire una amante che si lamenta della fedeltà di un uomo.....posso dirti una cosa? Smettila di piangerti addosso, e fattene una ragione.....alla fine una persona che dice di non aver bisogno di uno psicologo perché sa di aver ragione....è la prima ad essere malata. Perché l'accettazione di averne bisogno éil primo passo verso la guarigione. Mio marito mi ha tradita x anni con la mia miglior amica, sposata anche lei. Lui è un bastardo ma è tornato da me, lei é stata e rimarrà una p che gli ha fatto servizi gratis pur sapendo che non avrebbe avuto nessuna possibilità di vita insieme. Come vedi lei ha usato lui e lui ha usato lei. Punto. Non ti fare seghe mentali ancora a lungo. Lui ti ha dimenticata....svegliati una volta per tutte.....


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

lacrima 71 ha detto:


> Cara Orchidea mi perdonerai se non mi uniformo alla massa di persone che ti incoraggiano, ma proprio non posso. Prima di tutto vorrei che tu capissi che volere più di una colazione, una "toccatina" e una cena al mese da un uomo sposato è un Po pretendere troppo dalla vita. E te lo dice una che porta sulla testa due corna belle fresche e che ha imparato in poco tempo a vedere il mondo, gli uomini e le donne in modo diverso....gli uomini USano le donne perché così si sentono più uomini. Molte donne usano gli uomini delle altre, perché così si sentono delle sexy femme fatale, in grado di attirare le attenzioni di uno impegnato tutte su di se. ORa tu che vuoi? se vuoi il consolatore nei momenti tristi, devi sposartelo uno.... perché solo così lui vorrà proteggesti dalle paure e dalle ipocondrie come dice Battiato....non fare la sua prostituta gratis. Se leggi le storie e i commenti della maggior parte degli uomini di questo forum che hanno l'amante, capirai quanto la moglie è persona inviolabile e sacra e quanto le donne che si portano a letto o che gli fanno p. Gratis siano delle emerite zoccole....come volevi che si intenerisse per i tuoi mali? Ora non voglio sembrasti cinica e spietata...anzi puoi pure crederlo tanto ora posso dire di esserlo diventata.....ma che ti aspetti se investi su una persona che tradisce la moglie x stare con te? che sia fedele con te? E tu chi sei? La prima che gli da la possibilità di farle la toccatina e che si accontenta di una colazione.....o la numero 2 o la 3? Assurdo sentire una amante che si lamenta della fedeltà di un uomo.....posso dirti una cosa? Smettila di piangerti addosso, e fattene una ragione.....alla fine una persona che dice di non aver bisogno di uno psicologo perché sa di aver ragione....è la prima ad essere malata. Perché l'accettazione di averne bisogno éil primo passo verso la guarigione. Mio marito mi ha tradita x anni con la mia miglior amica, sposata anche lei. Lui è un bastardo ma è tornato da me, lei é stata e rimarrà una p che gli ha fatto servizi gratis pur sapendo che non avrebbe avuto nessuna possibilità di vita insieme. Come vedi lei ha usato lui e lui ha usato lei. Punto. Non ti fare seghe mentali ancora a lungo. Lui ti ha dimenticata....svegliati una volta per tutte.....


Cara Lacrima, 
non credo che tu conosca la mia storia..... le persone che mi han risposto qui mi conoscono oramai da piu di un anno....
Se si va in vacanza insieme e ci si vede anche tre volte a setimana, e poi si dice ti prego lasciami stare e non lo fa, bhe allora si pretende di piu....
Se sono qui evidentemte ho bisogno di sfogarmi, che poi lo si vuole vedere come piangersi addosso... bhe dico che in questo periodo ci sta... si mi piango addosso e faccio la vittima.. Perchè tutto a me?? perchè????
Lui mi ha dimenticata certo..... ora occorre una nuova ....... la ruota non serve piu visto che lui si è separato..
Non ho mai detto di non avere bisogno di uno psicologo, a volte serve a volte no, in questo periodo della mia vita mi serve, ma non nego che spesso basta anche un amica sincera che ti conosce da anni e che ti parla senza pietà.....
Dico anche che per ciò che ho vissuto sono piuttosto indipendente e con lui mai che mi fossi lamentata dei miei problemi o chiesto aiuto, ho chiesto una volta un favore e ancora lo sto aspettando.
Io perdonami zoccola non sono e non mi ci sento, mi faccio schifo solo per aver dato amore ad un uomo, che comunque mi disse un anno fa che la loro storia era finita e chissà come andava tra noi....
Poi zoccole ce ne sono di tanti tipi.. anche una prostituta di sentimenti può essere vista come una zoccola, o una che sta con uno solo per paura di solitidine.... poi ci sono quelle che lo sono perchè sono malate si sesso, e altre che lo fanno per danaro......


----------



## Lostris (29 Dicembre 2011)

lacrima 71 ha detto:


> Cara Orchidea mi perdonerai se non mi uniformo alla massa di persone che ti incoraggiano, ma proprio non posso. Prima di tutto vorrei che tu capissi che volere più di una colazione, una "toccatina" e una cena al mese da un uomo sposato è un Po pretendere troppo dalla vita. E te lo dice una che porta sulla testa due corna belle fresche e che ha imparato in poco tempo a vedere il mondo, gli uomini e le donne in modo diverso....gli uomini USano le donne perché così si sentono più uomini. Molte donne usano gli uomini delle altre, perché così si sentono delle sexy femme fatale, in grado di attirare le attenzioni di uno impegnato tutte su di se. ORa tu che vuoi? se vuoi il consolatore nei momenti tristi, devi sposartelo uno.... perché solo così lui vorrà proteggesti dalle paure e dalle ipocondrie come dice Battiato....non fare la sua prostituta gratis. Se leggi le storie e i commenti della maggior parte degli uomini di questo forum che hanno l'amante, capirai quanto la moglie è persona inviolabile e sacra e quanto le donne che si portano a letto o che gli fanno p. Gratis siano delle emerite zoccole....come volevi che si intenerisse per i tuoi mali? Ora non voglio sembrasti cinica e spietata...anzi puoi pure crederlo tanto ora posso dire di esserlo diventata.....ma che ti aspetti se investi su una persona che tradisce la moglie x stare con te? che sia fedele con te? E tu chi sei? La prima che gli da la possibilità di farle la toccatina e che si accontenta di una colazione.....o la numero 2 o la 3? Assurdo sentire una amante che si lamenta della fedeltà di un uomo.....posso dirti una cosa? Smettila di piangerti addosso, e fattene una ragione.....alla fine una persona che dice di non aver bisogno di uno psicologo perché sa di aver ragione....è la prima ad essere malata. Perché l'accettazione di averne bisogno éil primo passo verso la guarigione. Mio marito mi ha tradita x anni con la mia miglior amica, sposata anche lei. Lui è un bastardo ma è tornato da me, lei é stata e rimarrà una p che gli ha fatto servizi gratis pur sapendo che non avrebbe avuto nessuna possibilità di vita insieme. Come vedi lei ha usato lui e lui ha usato lei. Punto. Non ti fare seghe mentali ancora a lungo. Lui ti ha dimenticata....svegliati una volta per tutte.....


Comprensibile l'amarezza che stai provando.
Ma non necessariamente la visione che hai 'guadagnato' del mondo, degli uomini e delle donne corrisponde alla realtà.
Hai levato le lenti rosa e ora osservi tutto attraverso un filtro nero fumo, ma sempre di lenti si tratta.
Tutti usano tutti e le motivazioni ti sono cristalline, sembra.

Se dovessi sposare la tua visione le mie possibilità si ridurrebbero alla scelta tra essere moglie sacra, inviolabile, ma protetta e consolata, ed essere un emerita zoccola.
Se fossi costretta a scegliere, diventerei credo una inviolabile emerita zoccola.

Per fortuna, tuttavia, tra questo bianco e nero io vedo un'infinita gamma di colori cui aspirare.
Tu hai subito un doppio tradimento, e nemmeno lontanamente immagino quel che stai provando.
Eppure oltre questa veste "cinica e spietata" spero tanto tu possa ritrovare un po' di dolcezza e di fiducia.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Comprensibile l'amarezza che stai provando.
> Ma non necessariamente la visione che hai 'guadagnato' del mondo, degli uomini e delle donne corrisponde alla realtà.
> Hai levato le lenti rosa e ora osservi tutto attraverso un filtro nero fumo, ma sempre di lenti si tratta.
> Tutti usano tutti e le motivazioni ti sono cristalline, sembra.
> ...


ti squoto


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Ora mi è venuto un flash legendo il thread di geko..... il mio capo mi parlava anche dei suoi rapporti con la moglie....
> che erano inesistenti e mi disse ad agosto " tu sei ancora l'unica con cui faccio sesso, ma spero che anche questo presto cambierà" non ti dico che gioia sentire queste cose.... da innamorata...... che schifo che schifo che schifo....


Ma tu lascialo perdere geko. Quel geko di salute sta meglio di me ed è tutt'altro che un esserino fragile, fidati. Tu invece somatizzi troppo, non puoi permetterti i suoi lussi.
Mai fidarsi delle persone che cambiano carattere in base alla giornata, quelli che un giorno ti scrivono 100 sms (azz) e il giorno dopo non se lo ricordano nemmeno. 
Sei in convalescenza e devi curare te stessa, sii un po' più egoista e lasciati coccolare da chi ti circonda senza secondi fini, ti riprenderai la tua vita piano piano. 

Una cosa magari la devi fare: cercare di cambiare lavoro. E smettila di chiamarlo 'capo' almeno quando ne parli in terza persona, non devi porti in condizione di asservimento, né coi fatti né con le parole!




contepinceton ha detto:


> ti squoto


:up:


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ma tu lascialo perdere geko. Quel geko di salute sta meglio di me ed è tutt'altro che un esserino fragile, fidati. Tu invece somatizzi troppo, non puoi permetterti i suoi lussi.
> Mai fidarsi delle persone che cambiano carattere in base alla giornata, quelli che un giorno ti scrivono 100 sms (azz) e il giorno dopo non se lo ricordano nemmeno.
> Sei in convalescenza e devi curare te stessa, sii un po' più egoista e lasciati coccolare da chi ti circonda senza secondi fini, ti riprenderai la tua vita piano piano.
> 
> ...


Lui pure non sta bene... ha la pressione alta ed i trigliceridi alti....
Ma la vita già l'ha ripresa in mano..... come due anni fa quando lascio la moglie la prima volta.. si era consolato con una... questa innamorata... a detta sua anche lui innamorato... poi succese che è ritornato con la moglie e quella innamorata l'ha lasciata senza farsi piu sentire.. sparito nel nulla.... ma v bhe.....
Purtroppo è il mio capo anche se di ciò che faccio io non ne capisce molto... o meglio anche nel lavoro sono indipendente, ho imparato da sola (la mia qualifica non ha nulla a che fare con il percorso di studio che ho fatto).
Quando capitava di girare per lavoro nella fabbrica tutti salutavano me... non lui.... ma va bhe questa è un altra storia....
No il bello è che per tutto faceva cosi.... non solo con i mesaggi..... e di conseguenza io ne sono uscita devastata....
Lo amavo e poi  odiavo... credo sia una conseguenza...
La sera " tra noi è succesa una cosaa bruttissima stasera" il giorno dopo... mi chiama poi mi manda un sms.. è stato bello, ed averti sentita stamattina mi ha fatto bene.. molto....
Ero giunta a dirgli che era bipolare....
Ma va bhe.... io ora sembro una barbona.. non mi sto curando per niente.....
MI sento unn cesso..... (tra l'altro mio caro amico con cui ho un rapporto connflittuale da un mese a questa parte.....) ma va beh.. fortuna che ora riesco a dormire.....
E domani una bella dose di simpatia dal mio curante.... per la medicazione.....
fatemi passare ciò che dico ora.... 
Mi  dice.. fai innvidia a molte in questo periodo.. hai tre buchi mica solo due.. attenta a non dirlo in giro senno vedrai che fila avresti.... (complicato da capire lo so lo so... diciamo che mi si è aperta in parte uno dei tagli che mi han fatto.. e c'è un bel buchino )
Passo e chiudo lo avevo avvisato che oggi non era giornata no no no


----------



## Andy (29 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Mi  dice.. fai innvidia a molte in questo periodo.. *hai tre buchi mica solo due.. *attenta a non dirlo in giro senno vedrai che fila avresti....


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> View attachment 4379


Andy... lui  scherza con me... troppe volte ho pianto davanti a lui mentre mi medicava.. e non per i dolori fisicii.. ma per la depressione che prende.... e non solo per questa storia... 
e quindi lui mi dice.. e piangi e sfogati... e nel frattempo lancia certe battute... e piango e rido allo stesso tempo... è una cura anche questa... fa passare minuti in cui ci si sfoga...ee si esce dall'ambulatorio con il sorriso anche se dura poco.... ma intanto alcuni secondi/minuti si passano senza l'ossessione in testa


----------



## Andy (29 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Andy... lui  scherza con me... troppe volte ho pianto davanti a lui mentre mi medicava.. e non per i dolori fisicii.. ma per la depressione che prende.... e non solo per questa storia...
> e quindi lui mi dice.. e piangi e sfogati... e nel frattempo lancia certe battute... e piango e rido allo stesso tempo... è una cura anche questa... fa passare minuti in cui ci si sfoga...ee si esce dall'ambulatorio con il sorriso anche se dura poco.... ma intanto alcuni secondi/minuti si passano senza l'ossessione in testa


capisco


----------



## Flavia (30 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Andy... lui  scherza con me... troppe volte ho pianto davanti a lui mentre mi medicava.. e non per i dolori fisicii.. ma per la depressione che prende.... e non solo per questa storia...
> e quindi lui mi dice.. e piangi e sfogati... e nel frattempo lancia certe battute... e piango e rido allo stesso tempo... è una cura anche questa... fa passare minuti in cui ci si sfoga...ee si esce dall'ambulatorio con il sorriso anche se dura poco.... ma intanto alcuni secondi/minuti si passano senza l'ossessione in testa


Ciao Orchidea,
come va oggi?:smile:


----------



## elena_ (30 Dicembre 2011)

lacrima 71 ha detto:


> Cara Orchidea mi perdonerai se non mi uniformo alla massa di persone che ti incoraggiano, ma proprio non posso. Prima di tutto vorrei che tu capissi che volere più di una colazione, una "toccatina" e una cena al mese da un uomo sposato è un Po pretendere troppo dalla vita. E te lo dice una che porta sulla testa due corna belle fresche e che ha imparato in poco tempo a vedere il mondo, gli uomini e le donne in modo diverso....gli uomini USano le donne perché così si sentono più uomini. Molte donne usano gli uomini delle altre, perché così si sentono delle sexy femme fatale, in grado di attirare le attenzioni di uno impegnato tutte su di se. ORa tu che vuoi? se vuoi il consolatore nei momenti tristi, devi sposartelo uno.... perché solo così lui vorrà proteggesti dalle paure e dalle ipocondrie come dice Battiato....non fare la sua prostituta gratis. Se leggi le storie e i commenti della maggior parte degli uomini di questo forum che hanno l'amante, capirai quanto la moglie è persona inviolabile e sacra e quanto le donne che si portano a letto o che gli fanno p. Gratis siano delle emerite zoccole....come volevi che si intenerisse per i tuoi mali? Ora non voglio sembrasti cinica e spietata...anzi puoi pure crederlo tanto ora posso dire di esserlo diventata.....ma che ti aspetti se investi su una persona che tradisce la moglie x stare con te? che sia fedele con te? E tu chi sei? La prima che gli da la possibilità di farle la toccatina e che si accontenta di una colazione.....o la numero 2 o la 3? Assurdo sentire una amante che si lamenta della fedeltà di un uomo.....posso dirti una cosa? Smettila di piangerti addosso, e fattene una ragione.....alla fine una persona che dice di non aver bisogno di uno psicologo perché sa di aver ragione....è la prima ad essere malata. Perché l'accettazione di averne bisogno éil primo passo verso la guarigione. Mio marito mi ha tradita x anni con la mia miglior amica, sposata anche lei. Lui è un bastardo ma è tornato da me, lei é stata e rimarrà una p che gli ha fatto servizi gratis pur sapendo che non avrebbe avuto nessuna possibilità di vita insieme. Come vedi lei ha usato lui e lui ha usato lei. Punto. Non ti fare seghe mentali ancora a lungo. Lui ti ha dimenticata....svegliati una volta per tutte.....


Capisco il rancore, la rabbia, la frustrazione. 
Ma non capisco che li si debba vomitare addosso a chi è più fragile.
Lacrima, se hai bisogno di sfogarti perché non apri una discussione tua?
Tuo marito ha avuto un enorme coraggio a tornare da te, ma spero tanto che tu non gli rinfacci di essere un bastardo ad ogni piè sospinto eh?


----------



## orchidea (30 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao Orchidea,
> come va oggi?:smile:


anche oggi giornata d dimenticare... vorrei sparire


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> anche oggi giornata d dimenticare... vorrei sparire


Tenta eh?
Che non inizi pure tu la solfa...
Oh ragazzi mi cancello dal forum...
Eh? 
Dai uffi...2012...anno nuovo vita vecchia...
Ma fregatene!


----------



## Flavia (31 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tenta eh?
> Che non inizi pure tu la solfa...
> Oh ragazzi mi cancello dal forum...
> Eh?
> ...


Perchè dovrebbe cancellarsi Orchidea?
Domani è un altro giorno, il primo di un nuovo anno.
tanti buoni propositi
forza Orchidea!


----------



## Circe (6 Gennaio 2012)

orchidea ha detto:


> Cara Lacrima,
> non credo che tu conosca la mia storia..... le persone che mi han risposto qui mi conoscono oramai da piu di un anno....
> Se si va in vacanza insieme e ci si vede anche tre volte a setimana, e poi si dice ti prego lasciami stare e non lo fa, bhe allora si pretende di piu....
> Se sono qui evidentemte ho bisogno di sfogarmi, che poi lo si vuole vedere come piangersi addosso... bhe dico che in questo periodo ci sta... si mi piango addosso e faccio la vittima.. Perchè tutto a me?? perchè????
> ...


Orchidea forse non hai letto bene il mio post....io non ti ho dato della zoccola....ho semplicemente detto che in questo forum ci sono parecchi uomini che ritengono la moglie sacra e l'amante zoccola. Io non mi ci sento una moglie sacra, ma solo una donna che da piu della metà della sua vita ha vissuto e amato un uomo con cui ha condiviso tutto, figli compresi. Se permetti ho tutto il diritto di avere il dente avvelenato contro la "categoria" delle amanti. Specialmente quando -come hai fatto tu nel post - si lamentano dell'infedeltà dell'uomo. Mi hai detto di aprire una discussione mia....a me non serve....se sono qui ci sono capitata per dolore, digitando la parola tradimento, quando il mondo mi è crollato addosso. Ma se vado avanti è perchè mi sono affidata ad uno psicologo e sto cercando di risorgere dalle mie ceneri. Non ti ho vomitato addosso proprio niente. Anzi, se leggi la mia ultima frase....è un incoraggiamento a reagire. Perchè stai qui a piangerti addosso e chi ti coccola e ti da ragione non fa il tuo bene. Poi, prendila come ti va. Non ti conosco è vero, ma leggo le tue parole. Che sono pubbliche e per questo sono commentabili. Punto. Se poi sei una che vuole solo dolcezze....mi sa che avrai tanta altra sofferenza nella vita, e non solo da questo idiota senza palle, che non sa prendere decisioni, ma anche da qualsiasi altro uomo che sfrutterà la tua sensibilità per soddisfare il proprio ego. Buona vita Orchidea....;-)


----------



## Circe (6 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Comprensibile l'amarezza che stai provando.
> Ma non necessariamente la visione che hai 'guadagnato' del mondo, degli uomini e delle donne corrisponde alla realtà.
> Hai levato le lenti rosa e ora osservi tutto attraverso un filtro nero fumo, ma sempre di lenti si tratta.
> Tutti usano tutti e le motivazioni ti sono cristalline, sembra.
> ...


hai ragione, questa è una veste che sono stata costretta ad indossare...ed è ancora troppo presto per tornare a vedere l'infinita gamma di colori di cui parli. Certo è che non sono piu' la bella addormentata e spero di non tornare ad esserlo....


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2012)

lacrima 71 ha detto:


> solo una donna che da piu della metà della sua vita ha vissuto e amato un uomo con cui ha condiviso tutto, figli compresi. Se permetti ho tutto il diritto di avere il dente avvelenato contro la "categoria" delle amanti. Specialmente quando -come hai fatto tu nel post - si lamentano dell'infedeltà dell'uomo. *Mi hai detto di aprire una discussione mia....a me non serve*....se sono qui ci sono capitata per dolore, digitando la parola tradimento, quando il mondo mi è crollato addosso. Ma se vado avanti è perchè mi sono affidata ad uno psicologo e sto cercando di risorgere dalle mie ceneri. Non ti ho vomitato addosso proprio niente. Anzi, se leggi la mia ultima frase....è un incoraggiamento a reagire. Perchè stai qui a piangerti addosso e chi ti coccola e ti da ragione non fa il tuo bene. Poi, prendila come ti va. Non ti conosco è vero, ma leggo le tue parole. Che sono pubbliche e per questo sono commentabili. Punto. Se poi sei una che vuole solo dolcezze....mi sa che avrai tanta altra sofferenza nella vita, e non solo da questo idiota senza palle, che non sa prendere decisioni, ma anche da qualsiasi altro uomo che sfrutterà la tua sensibilità per soddisfare il proprio ego. Buona vita Orchidea....;-)


Perchè dici che aprire una discussione non ti servirebbe? Condividere il proprio dolore, confrontarsi, capire anche il punto di vista dall'altra parte della barricata, è un ottimo inizio per risorgere.


----------



## Sole (6 Gennaio 2012)

lacrima 71 ha detto:


> Io non mi ci sento una moglie sacra, ma solo una donna che da piu della metà della sua vita ha vissuto e amato un uomo con cui ha condiviso tutto, figli compresi. Se permetti ho tutto il diritto di avere il dente avvelenato contro la "categoria" delle amanti. Specialmente quando -come hai fatto tu nel post - si lamentano dell'infedeltà dell'uomo. Mi hai detto di aprire una discussione mia....a me non serve....*se sono qui ci sono capitata per dolore, digitando la parola tradimento, quando il mondo mi è crollato addosso. Ma se vado avanti è perchè mi sono affidata ad uno psicologo e sto cercando di risorgere dalle mie ceneri*.


E risorgerai, cara lacrima 71. Non pensare che non possa esserti di conforto scrivere la tua storia. Narrare la propria storia una, due, mille volte, in modi diversi, con particolari diversi e ponendo l'attenzione su diverse sfumature, può essere terapeutico. La narrazione di sè è una forma di rielaborazione, ancora più utile se si vuole integrare un evento così traumatico come il tradimento all'interno dell propria storia personale.

Ed è meglio integrare che rimuovere, credimi.

Tutto ciò che hai vissuto, la scoperta, il trauma, il tentativo disperato di rialzarsi e la sensazione di cadere, ecco, sono cose che ritroverai in molte persone che scrivono qui. Cose che in molti abbiamo vissuto e assimilato in modo diverso.

Ciascuno di noi 'traditi' ha tentato di fronteggiare questo nuovo evento a modo suo, nella maniera che riteneva più adeguata. E spesso il confronto è utile, la riflessione di chi ha già percorso quella strada può essere uno stimolo importante.

Io non mi sento più una 'tradita'. Ma so bene che ciò che sono oggi lo devo soprattutto all'esperienza del tradimento vissuto come l'ho vissuto, come un grande trauma al quale ho dovuto reagire. Senza questo evento sarei una persona senz'altro diversa. Anche tu sarai una persona diversa, senz'altro. Tanta disillusione, tanta amarezza, a volte... e il bisogno di curare le tue ferite, prendendoti i tuoi tempi e i tuoi spazi: questo, di solito, è ciò che resta addosso per un po'. Ma sai cosa ti dico? Che chi ha subito un tradimento, chi si è trovato da questa parte della barricata, in fondo ha dovuto portare a termine uno dei compiti più duri: risanare un conflitto interiore, riportare la pace in se stesso, ricucire lo strappo. E credimi, non c'è esperienza più formativa di questa, se la si vive in modo costruttivo.

Ti faccio i miei più sinceri auguri.


----------



## orchidea (7 Gennaio 2012)

lacrima 71 ha detto:


> Orchidea forse non hai letto bene il mio post....io non ti ho dato della zoccola....ho semplicemente detto che in questo forum ci sono parecchi uomini che ritengono la moglie sacra e l'amante zoccola. Io non mi ci sento una moglie sacra, ma solo una donna che da piu della metà della sua vita ha vissuto e amato un uomo con cui ha condiviso tutto, figli compresi. Se permetti ho tutto il diritto di avere il dente avvelenato contro la "categoria" delle amanti. Specialmente quando -come hai fatto tu nel post - si lamentano dell'infedeltà dell'uomo. Mi hai detto di aprire una discussione mia....a me non serve....se sono qui ci sono capitata per dolore, digitando la parola tradimento, quando il mondo mi è crollato addosso. Ma se vado avanti è perchè mi sono affidata ad uno psicologo e sto cercando di risorgere dalle mie ceneri. Non ti ho vomitato addosso proprio niente. Anzi, se leggi la mia ultima frase....è un incoraggiamento a reagire. Perchè stai qui a piangerti addosso e chi ti coccola e ti da ragione non fa il tuo bene. Poi, prendila come ti va. Non ti conosco è vero, ma leggo le tue parole. Che sono pubbliche e per questo sono commentabili. Punto. Se poi sei una che vuole solo dolcezze....mi sa che avrai tanta altra sofferenza nella vita, e non solo da questo idiota senza palle, che non sa prendere decisioni, ma anche da qualsiasi altro uomo che sfrutterà la tua sensibilità per soddisfare il proprio ego. Buona vita Orchidea....;-)


siamo in due a non aver letto bene i post 
io non ho scritto che tu mi hai data della zoccola, tanto meno che mi hai vomitato addosso ne che devi aprire una discussione tua (ognuno fa cio che si sente di fare) e scusami ma io non ho parlato dell'infedelta dell'uomo........
e perdonami ma nella mia condizione che non sto qui a descrivere, ma che alcuni conoscono; bhe si ho bisogno di comprensione; mi sfogo mi basta essere ascoltata.
e quando parlo della mia condizione non intendo lui....
per quanto riguarda la tua storia mi dispiace, come hai letto io faccio parte dell'altra schiera, ma sono sempre dell'opinione che se le amanti sono zoccole i mariti sono maiali.... scusami ma la vedo cosi.
so solo che la vita e nelle nostre mani e spesso se non sempre la responsabilità di noi stessi è nostra cosi la nostra sofferenza, siamo noi spesso a permettere agli altri di farci soffrire gliene diamo il potere.
tanti auguri per tutto detto in modo sincero, e cerca di fare le cose che siano migliori per te non per gli altri poichè pooi alla fine si sta ancora piu male


----------



## elena_ (7 Gennaio 2012)

@ Lacrima 
@ Orchidea
allora per scrupolosità e per rimettere ordine...
è partito tutto da qui



lacrima 71 ha detto:


> Cara Orchidea mi perdonerai se non mi uniformo alla massa di persone che ti incoraggiano, ma proprio non posso. Prima di tutto vorrei che tu capissi che volere più di una colazione, una "toccatina" e una cena al mese da un uomo sposato è un Po pretendere troppo dalla vita. E te lo dice una che porta sulla testa due corna belle fresche e che ha imparato in poco tempo a vedere il mondo, gli uomini e le donne in modo diverso....gli uomini USano le donne perché così si sentono più uomini. Molte donne usano gli uomini delle altre, perché così si sentono delle sexy femme fatale, in grado di attirare le attenzioni di uno impegnato tutte su di se. ORa tu che vuoi? se vuoi il consolatore nei momenti tristi, devi sposartelo uno.... perché solo così lui vorrà proteggesti dalle paure e dalle ipocondrie come dice Battiato....non fare la sua prostituta gratis. Se leggi le storie e i commenti della maggior parte degli uomini di questo forum che hanno l'amante, capirai quanto la moglie è persona inviolabile e sacra e quanto le donne che si portano a letto o che gli fanno p. Gratis siano delle emerite zoccole....come volevi che si intenerisse per i tuoi mali? Ora non voglio sembrasti cinica e spietata...anzi puoi pure crederlo tanto ora posso dire di esserlo diventata.....ma che ti aspetti se investi su una persona che tradisce la moglie x stare con te? che sia fedele con te? E tu chi sei? La prima che gli da la possibilità di farle la toccatina e che si accontenta di una colazione.....o la numero 2 o la 3? Assurdo sentire una amante che si lamenta della fedeltà di un uomo.....posso dirti una cosa? Smettila di piangerti addosso, e fattene una ragione.....alla fine una persona che dice di non aver bisogno di uno psicologo perché sa di aver ragione....è la prima ad essere malata. Perché l'accettazione di averne bisogno éil primo passo verso la guarigione. Mio marito mi ha tradita x anni con la mia miglior amica, sposata anche lei. Lui è un bastardo ma è tornato da me, lei é stata e rimarrà una p che gli ha fatto servizi gratis pur sapendo che non avrebbe avuto nessuna possibilità di vita insieme. Come vedi lei ha usato lui e lui ha usato lei. Punto. Non ti fare seghe mentali ancora a lungo. Lui ti ha dimenticata....svegliati una volta per tutte.....


a questo io avevo risposto ciò che segue, in un accesso di rabbia



elena_ ha detto:


> Capisco il rancore, la rabbia, la frustrazione.
> Ma non capisco che li si debba vomitare addosso a chi è più fragile.
> Lacrima, se hai bisogno di sfogarti perché non apri una discussione tua?
> Tuo marito ha avuto un enorme coraggio a tornare da te, ma spero tanto che tu non gli rinfacci di essere un bastardo ad ogni piè sospinto eh?


da cui la risposta di Lacrima che però confonde Orchidea con me


----------



## elena_ (7 Gennaio 2012)

lacrima 71 ha detto:


> Orchidea forse non hai letto bene il mio post....io non ti ho dato della zoccola....ho semplicemente detto che in questo forum ci sono parecchi uomini che ritengono la moglie sacra e l'amante zoccola. Io non mi ci sento una moglie sacra, ma solo una donna che da piu della metà della sua vita ha vissuto e amato un uomo con cui ha condiviso tutto, figli compresi. Se permetti ho tutto il diritto di avere il dente avvelenato contro la "categoria" delle amanti. Specialmente quando -come hai fatto tu nel post - si lamentano dell'infedeltà dell'uomo. Mi hai detto di aprire una discussione mia....a me non serve....se sono qui ci sono capitata per dolore, digitando la parola tradimento, quando il mondo mi è crollato addosso. Ma se vado avanti è perchè mi sono affidata ad uno psicologo e sto cercando di risorgere dalle mie ceneri. Non ti ho vomitato addosso proprio niente. Anzi, se leggi la mia ultima frase....è un incoraggiamento a reagire. Perchè stai qui a piangerti addosso e chi ti coccola e ti da ragione non fa il tuo bene. Poi, prendila come ti va. Non ti conosco è vero, ma leggo le tue parole. Che sono pubbliche e per questo sono commentabili. Punto. Se poi sei una che vuole solo dolcezze....mi sa che avrai tanta altra sofferenza nella vita, e non solo da questo idiota senza palle, che non sa prendere decisioni, ma anche da qualsiasi altro uomo che sfrutterà la tua sensibilità per soddisfare il proprio ego. Buona vita Orchidea....;-)


Ma nessuno l'ha mai coccolata dandole ragione, anzi noi cerchiamo di scrollarla in ogni modo e di incoraggiarla ad essere forte. Mi sembra il minimo nei confronti di una che ha somatizzato tanto da subire un'isterectomia eh?
Tu ci hai dato giù duro e a me questo ha dato fastidio perché leggendoti ho avuto la netta sensazione che il tuo fosse uno sfogo personale contro la categoria delle amanti, per te in quel momento rappresentata da Orchidea. Secondo la mia lettura tu in quel momento stavi usando Orchidea come una sorta di capro espiatorio, insomma, e non mi è sembrato giusto. Per questo ti ho invitato, forse altrettanto bruscamente ma sinceramente, ad aprire una discussione tua. Io credo che un forum di discussione come questo sia utile per mettersi in discussione realmente, non solo in forma virtuale.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2012)

orchidea ha detto:


> siamo in due a non aver letto bene i post
> io non ho scritto che tu mi hai data della zoccola, tanto meno che mi hai vomitato addosso ne che devi aprire una discussione tua (ognuno fa cio che si sente di fare) e scusami ma io non ho parlato dell'infedelta dell'uomo........
> e perdonami ma nella mia condizione che non sto qui a descrivere, ma che alcuni conoscono; bhe si ho bisogno di comprensione; mi sfogo mi basta essere ascoltata.
> e quando parlo della mia condizione non intendo lui....
> ...


Donna sono io che ti parlo.
A maggio muoverai tuo fantastico culetto e verrai al raduno.
Siederai alla mia destra.

Si Lostris...si buona buona...ti tengo in braccio...basta che stai buona!


----------



## aristocat (7 Gennaio 2012)

lacrima 71 ha detto:


> Prima di tutto vorrei che tu capissi che volere più di una colazione, una "toccatina" e una cena al mese da un uomo sposato è un Po pretendere troppo dalla vita. [...]
> ORa tu che vuoi? *se vuoi il consolatore nei momenti tristi, devi sposartelo uno.... perché solo così lui vorrà proteggesti dalle paure e dalle ipocondrie come dice Battiato....non fare la sua prostituta gratis.* Se leggi le storie e i commenti della maggior parte degli uomini di questo forum che hanno l'amante, capirai quanto la moglie è persona inviolabile e sacra e quanto le donne che si portano a letto o che gli fanno p. Gratis siano delle emerite zoccole....*come volevi che si intenerisse per i tuoi mali? *Ora non voglio sembrasti cinica e spietata...anzi puoi pure crederlo tanto ora posso dire di esserlo diventata.....ma che ti aspetti se investi su una persona che tradisce la moglie x stare con te? che sia fedele con te? E tu chi sei? La prima che gli da la possibilità di farle la toccatina e che si accontenta di una colazione.....o la numero 2 o la 3?


Lacrima: sul fatto che a un uomo sposato non si possa chiedere di rivoluzionare la sua vita per l'amante, sono d'accordo. Secondo me (e qui mi sono attirata delle critiche, in passato), l'amante è giusto che abbia un suo "codice d'onore" e che sappia starsene al posto suo, cioè nell'ombra; prendendo il meglio di un rapporto come questo e non facendo recriminazioni.
 Detto questo, mi chiedo: ma ai nostri tempi (siamo nel 2012), per avere conforto e una persona amica che si "intenerisca per i tuoi mali", e ti offra una spalla su cui piangere... ma devi per forza sposarti per questo?
Non si può avere una cerchia di amici e amiche, una vita propria, anche un amante, con cui aprirsi e scambiare due parole in confidenza? O c'è solo il marito per questo ingrato compito?

ari


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lacrima: sul fatto che a un uomo sposato non si possa chiedere di rivoluzionare la sua vita per l'amante, sono d'accordo. Secondo me (e qui mi sono attirata delle critiche, in passato), l'amante è giusto che abbia un suo "codice d'onore" e che sappia starsene al posto suo, cioè nell'ombra; prendendo il meglio di un rapporto come questo e non facendo recriminazioni.
> Detto questo, mi chiedo: ma ai nostri tempi (siamo nel 2012), per avere conforto e una persona amica che si "intenerisca per i tuoi mali", e ti offra una spalla su cui piangere... ma devi per forza sposarti per questo?
> Non si può avere una cerchia di amici e amiche, una vita propria, anche un amante, con cui aprirsi e scambiare due parole in confidenza? O c'è solo il marito per questo ingrato compito?
> 
> ari


Quoto tutto e se posso approvo


----------



## orchidea (7 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lacrima: sul fatto che a un uomo sposato non si possa chiedere di rivoluzionare la sua vita per l'amante, sono d'accordo. Secondo me (e qui mi sono attirata delle critiche, in passato), l'amante è giusto che abbia un suo "codice d'onore" e che sappia starsene al posto suo, cioè nell'ombra; prendendo il meglio di un rapporto come questo e non facendo recriminazioni.
> Detto questo, mi chiedo: ma ai nostri tempi (siamo nel 2012), per avere conforto e una persona amica che si "intenerisca per i tuoi mali", e ti offra una spalla su cui piangere... ma devi per forza sposarti per questo?
> Non si può avere una cerchia di amici e amiche, una vita propria, anche un amante, con cui aprirsi e scambiare due parole in confidenza? O c'è solo il marito per questo ingrato compito?
> 
> ari



quoto e approvo,
io infatti non gli ho mai chiesto di stravolgere la sua vita, ma solo di lasciarmi stare.
E nel momento piu duro della mia vita, forse piu della morte di mia madre, invece che avere una spalla su cui piangere, lui prendeva me come sacco su cui scaricare le sue menate...
Sinceramente per me questo è sintimo di puro egoismo, ne amante ne amico.
saluti


----------



## orchidea (7 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna sono io che ti parlo.
> A maggio muoverai tuo fantastico culetto e verrai al raduno.
> Siederai alla mia destra.
> 
> Si Lostris...si buona buona...ti tengo in braccio...basta che stai buona!


Conte,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
caspiterina se sto bene si.................
uffi uffi i tarallucci (che non posso magnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa)


----------



## Lostris (7 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna sono io che ti parlo.
> A maggio muoverai tuo fantastico culetto e verrai al raduno.
> Siederai alla mia destra.
> 
> Si Lostris...si buona buona...ti tengo in braccio...basta che stai buona!


Ahahahah

Conte... Come puoi pensare che ad una regina egizia si addica quella posizione eh??? :sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ahahahah
> 
> Conte... Come puoi pensare che ad una regina egizia si addica quella posizione eh??? :sonar:


Ma figuriamoci...io so dare merda anche alla sfinge eh? Cosa credi? Ora mi posto in una posizione che ricorda lo zio fedi...sta a vedere...occhio che si ride...


----------



## Lostris (8 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma figuriamoci...io so dare merda anche alla sfinge eh? Cosa credi? Ora mi posto in una posizione che ricorda lo zio fedi...sta a vedere...occhio che si ride...
> 
> View attachment 4399


Uahahahahaha!!!
beh, l'atteggiamento e la posa solenne non ti mancano..


----------

